# Best Speakers that you've heard



## Danny

What are the best speakers that you have had a chance to listen to?


----------



## Sonnie

My own of course! ... I don't get out much. :R


----------



## Exocer

I don't get out much either...In fact this is how I stay satisfied with my setup  The answer to that question would be the NHT SB-3's. Hopefully I can build something substantially better this summer 

Hey Exocer, the SB-3s are great! I use NHT's ST-4s at home. 

I might get the new Classic line shipped to me for review soon. I'll be sure and post thoughts on the differences from NHTs older stuff. I'm curious if the improvements are as significant as they're saying.


----------



## Guest

I don't have a lot of experience in speaker listening, but from the few I had a chance to hear, I have three that stand out:

(in no particular order)

* Quad 22L
* Martin Logan Vantage
* Totem Forrest

The Totem really had a major impact on me, to the point that I'm serioulsy considering buying a pair in the not too distant future for my own 2channel listening. They are really nice sounding with a bass extension that is very impressive for such small towers.


----------



## JCD

I had the fortune/misfortune of listening to these:









The store where I bought my speakers had four rooms. 

Good -- Small tv, plastic chair, and I remember it had Paradigm monitors among others
Better -- Bigger TV, cushy chair, and had Paradigm Studio speakers among others
Even Better -- I skipped this one at the time, it had Martin Logans though..
Best -- Front Projection TV with home theater seating that showcased their best speaker, Aerial Accoustics Model 10T (or 20T, can't remember) with the matching center and dual subs. It was pretty awesome and something I'll NEVER be able to afford. Oh, and the electronics, which I don't recall what they were, were similarly expensive. All told, I think the price tag for speakers and electronics was something like $100,000 to $150,000.

JCD


----------



## russ.will

The best speakers I have heard in a real front room, without exception were my old boss's ATC SCM150As. Old school, massively over engineered, active standmounts. The 3" soft dome midrange had 5Kg of magnet ferchisakes. 50W to the tweeter, 100W to the midrange and 200W to the 15" bass unit. 115db continuous rated, kick drums sounded and FELT real and coupled it with a transparency that could destroy the average studio mix. Dave Gilmour uses them in his own studio. Have look here and marvel at the construction of the drivers on the 'drive units' page. The cut away is of the 75/150mm driver used in the SCM20 range. It's basically the 75mm mid unit coupled to a 150mm cone. It has nearly an inch of travel - plenty for a bass driver never mind a mid unit. The magnet is unchanged!!!

Most impressive speaker in any room may have been the Cabasse Atlantis of c. 1990 something. Can't really explain the sound apart from the fact it seemed to start somewhere beneath you. Have a look here and read the specs carefully. The lasting impression may be as much about the visual statement, but I have yet to forget them. The Cabasse website is well worth a quick surf. I've always liked products that beat to a different drum, especially when it works.

Russell


----------



## nova

I'd have to go with a pr of RBH T-3P mains, T-1 center, and 66-SE surrounds. Something you have to hear to believe,.... too bad most of us do not have the cash or the room for these things. Don't even know how to begin to describe the sound,.... the bass extension,.... soundstage,... effortless,... incredible,.... wow,.... or maybe WOW!!! If you ever run across this set up make sure you give it a listen.


----------



## Thomas Funke

I've been listening to the Klipsch Referenz RF/ 5.1 Set las week and it was amazing how powerful, and fast theste speakers played all kind of Music and Film.

If I will have to buy new Speakers in the the Future these will be one of the first choices for me.


----------



## Ayreonaut

The Martin Logans so far, but I'm going speaker shopping soon and while I'm at it I'm going to try to have a listen to the best speakers at each store just for kicks. I'll let ya know.


----------



## GregBe

When I was auditioning some Paradigm speakers, I had an opportunity to listen to some Krell Resolution I speakers coupled with obviously high end Krell electronics in a dedicated room. In general, I don't really like bright gear, but the dealer played the Bruce the Shark scene from Finding Nemo. When Bruce rubs his belly on the sandy bottom, the wooshing sound of the sand kicking up is something I never even knew existed. Ever since then, when I watch that scene, I can hear this sound, but with nowhere near the detail that those speakers had. Very impressive.

Greg


----------



## rcarlton

K-horns without question. Of course you need good corners (or willing to make false corners). 60 year old design that still works. Secondly would be LaScala...but I am biased. See my sig.


----------



## Guest

so far for me would be the good old epicure 3.0's still stand out among the best today


http://www.humanspeakers.com/e/epicure-3.0.htm

these are pretty rare out of the epicure line im glad i have a chance to still have a original set with foam grills and everything


----------



## Phil M

Definetly BOSE - just kidding!
I stopped listening, I'm too dangerous.
But the first time I heard a really great pair of speakers was about 30 years ago, KEF 104's, still remains in my memory.


----------



## GregBe

Phil M said:


> I stopped listening, I'm too dangerous.


I hear you on that. This hobby can get out of control, wondering what else is out there. I have gotten into the habit of every time I want to go out and demo new speakers, I go out and purchase some music or a movie instead. I also am a danger to myself.


----------



## alan monro

Danny, The best speakers I have heard are the Klipsch, even the cheaper models in the range sound good. I have the reference series. I swear by them. Have a listen to them and I bet you buy them.
Kind regards, Alan


----------



## Guest

I try not to listen to great speakers when I am shopping for good speakers. I was auditioning speakers one day and was looking at B&W well before we looked at the ones I was interested in we went into a theater room and the mains were 802Ds. Oh my they made the speakers that I wanted to hear sound poor. They had other high end speakers but since I was shopping and the wife was with me thought I better not listen to any others. THe B&W 802Ds were very nice.


----------



## GregBe

jhixson said:


> I try not to listen to great speakers when I am shopping for good speakers. I was auditioning speakers one day and was looking at B&W well before we looked at the ones I was interested in we went into a theater room and the mains were 802Ds. Oh my they made the speakers that I wanted to hear sound poor. They had other high end speakers but since I was shopping and the wife was with me thought I better not listen to any others. THe B&W 802Ds were very nice.


That is always a tough one for me. I get myself in trouble always wanting the better speakers, but the big advantage is you get a chance to hear what good quality sounds like, and can best emulate that within your price range.


----------



## Guest

jhixson said:


> THe B&W 802Ds were very nice.


Very nice?
I wish I could get them, they are just a bit out of my budget


----------



## Guest

Be caution! There isn't the best speaker in your search if you are already hook on to the hobby! You are always on the upgrading path to find for something better than what you already owned. Find the speaker that shall match what you already owned.

As for watching movies, the sound effect and the pictures quality count the most. I am not really particular about this and hence can't give you good advise here. 

But if you are music lover, pick one pair of main speakers that are very natural and real. Go to live performance such as classical and vocal (not heavy metal and pop and rock) to hear for yourself. No one best system is able to reproduce the live performance.


----------



## Guest

I had the pleasure of getting a demo of Revel Performa surround setup. Including the F52 fronts and C52 center along with 2 of the 15" subs. They had a Lexicon receiver, but it wasn't hooked up. They used a Denon 4800 series. Absolutly amazing. I actually saw sound from the subwoofers. A scene from attack of the clones when obi-wan is chasing jango fet through the asteroid field. Fet drops mines and the shock waves explode outward. I swear I saw the wave in the room and it passed through me. Probably the coolest thing I have experienced. We listend to alot of stereo and dolby music settin to compair soundstage. The F52's did a phenominal job on there own, but the dolby music /w with center and sub was great. Every little sound was apparent even at refernece volumes. Mind you this was in an office building room w/ only the room correction routine from the Denon receiver. In a dedicated room I'd imagine the experience to be even better. But at about 20k for speakers that was a little out of my league. So now, being an electrical engineer have begun a fanatical research and learning process to create my own. Some day.... some day...


----------



## khellandros66

Best for the money is Definitive BP7001sc towers perfect full range sound and more...

Triad Platinum LCR great HT piece.

Far the best I have heard is either the MBL Reference speakers or Wilson's Watt/Puppy 8.

~Bob


----------



## Wayde

I don't generally put a lot of stock in the super exotic stuff but I got a chance to do an in store demo of some very nice speakers called Royal Viruoso from Reference 3a.

Really nice sound on vynil, super high end turntable - the works. Everything you've heard about analogue sound being at least as good as digital when done right is true. 

I hesitate to say it's clearly the best but it's certainly among the best sound I've ever heard. Nothing digital in this setup, no subwoofer and I didn't miss it at all. Had a great time picking out the instruments and their position on this two channel setup.


----------



## laserman

Best I have heard are the ones I own...of course!

Others:

Stacked Quads with dual subs

Magnepan 3.6R, Tymphany

Snell A's


All were due to proper room treatment and set-up. I have heard expensive speakers reviewers have raved about sound ****** and inexpensive speakers reviewers were luke warm about sound absolutely marvelous. It takes a great ear and many hours of patience to dial a system in. However, if the speaker is of poor design then it would take major DIY tweaking to clean them up.


----------



## Guest

For home theater only, no music I'd have to say BIC Acoustech Cinema Series 5.1 set. The sub is an HSU created sub and it shakes the house. My father still uses a pair of Type E's that I gave him several years ago.


----------



## Sonnie

Hey laserman... I had some Snell B-Minors once. I never could get any bass out of them but the mid and upper end was sweet. My dad still has a pair of Type E's that I gave him several years ago.


----------



## John S

Many years ago I went to a friend's to listen to the Quad ESL 57s. My first real fi and I have never forgotten it. Since then I have always loved the sound of electrostatics. If I had the means, I would have a roomful of MartinLogans and a stack of power to run them.

Another memorable listening experience was Dr. Alan Hill's Plasmatronics. Surely, these speakers were one of the most bizarre audio products ever made. I listened to them for long periods at high volume with no fatigue. The best _loud_ loudspeaker I ever heard. That plasma tweeter (powered by helium) was mesmerizing to look at and it was difficult to believe all that sound was coming out of it. But then maybe the speaker's ozone output had something to do with it.


----------



## Phil M

Maybe not the best - but the nicest, and best value for money.
Big Lou has a pair of Paradox 3's from GR Research, wonderful open soundstage (even better with Harvesters :T ) great bass and just relaxing to listen too. They beat any commercial speaker at 3x the price hands down. 
Their replacement, the AV3's are in the RAD HT site.


----------



## Exocer

My Natalie P


----------



## Matteo

For HT I recently listened to M&K's s-150's. Holy Shnikes. My HT will be done in a few months to years depending on the funds, and I think I will be buying these for the HT. Very clear,very detailed and very intense. 
For in-ceilings, I really like the Triad series. Unsure of model. Priced at $1,600 pair, the gave great surround and imaging. Very nice.


----------



## Guest

I have had the pleasure of hearing both the *B&W 802's *and the awe inspiring *801's*. I have heard the 801's and 802's powered by all classe equipment and at another location, I heard the 802's powered by levinson with a rotel player. All three of those listening expereinces are firmly etched into my brain--especially the very first time I heard the 802's. I checked back regularly to see when the 801's would take their place. Not a night and day difference, but there was more authority on the real low stuff on a couple of real demanding recordings. I would have to rank that as the best I have heard. With that being said those weren't the most expensive I have heard and actually maybe not the best "sounding" that I have heard, but I didn't get to spend much time with the *Dynaudio evidence Masters*--truly a sight to behold--I forget what they were powered by,(probably either Rega or dynavector, may have been Krell, but I doubt it) but it had to be 100k worth of seperates complete with the $30,000 transparent speaker cables. I only got to listen to 2 jazz songs in a rather undersized room for those monsters. It was amazing just hear what about $200,000 worth of audio equipment can produce. As I stated I wasn't just absolutely floored like I was when I listened to the B&W's. I obviously was totally ignorant as to what "high-end" sound was supposed to sound like before I heard the b&W's--that played a huge role in it as it truly was an epiphany. i was hearing things on my test CD that I had never heard before. My cd of choice is the city of angles soundtrack--it has a little of everything: classical, blues, rock, pop, ranging from the haunting vocals of sarah Mclaughlin's Angel to Jimi Hendrix, to my favorite Peter Gabriel's "I Greive"--this song has some serious transitions and really tests a speakers ability to articulate between background and up front imaging, also it has a thunderous bass lines and some "hidden" low notes that will test even the greatest subs on earth--really low stuff, a couple different layers one around 20 hz and another that really doesn't make any sound at probably around 10hz. I told the sales guy when it was going to happen in the 8+ minute song and told him to watch the 4 10" drivers on the pair of 801's. I saw them start to flex and then looked at his face--I am sure that was the most excursion they had ever gone through in their existence. They didn't even flinch and kept on going without a hitch. Even those mighty speakers couldn't fully produce the depth and power that is on that recording. I don't know if they mixed it in as a curiosity or what, but it is definately there. I had heard the song dozens of times before I ever discovered that those notes were even there. I have a 10" sub in my truck and played it all the time and it only hints at some of it--handling the bulk of the powerful bass line nicely though. It hinted at some passages and got me curious. My old HT sub couldn't touch it either, but it did let me know somehting was down there. I really never discovered what really lies beneath that sound until I got my svs pb12+/2 and tuned it to 16hz. It gets the one layer fully and it really, really shakes things up, but the other is out of even its mighty reach into the nether regions. I would love to hear this song on the Evidence masters--as they are supposed to be able to produce over 125db's all the way down to a full 20hz, but that is for another day and it will never be in my home as $90,000 for a pair of speakers is only about $88,000 over my budget. Perhaps someone with a monstrous IB set ups that have response down into the single digits can chime in about this song. I still have 2 friends that both have the archaic "flagship" Bose 901's and they both swear by them. The one has fully changed his opinion and I almost feel bad for opening his eyes or should I say ears. After just hearing my modest system with my "temporary" speakers he began to hear things his bose could never deliver. He now hates his old speakers. The other has yet to come to my new house to hear for himself. Like everything else in the audio realm--to each his own.


----------



## OvalNut

DCM TimeWindows. Oh my gosh, like Hi-Def for audio. A friend of mine had some several years ago. I've never heard anything quite like them before or since.

Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest

Martin Logan "Statements". At ML's factory in their dedicated listening room. In a true home environment, a set of ML SL3. The first time I heard these speakers I nearly crapped my pants. They were being powered by a Conrad Johnson tube preamp matched with a CJ solid state amplifier, and the CJ transport and DAC. Truly an ear opener.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

The "Mozart Grands" made by Vienna Acoustics were the most jaw-droppingly impressive speakers I've ever heard. Listening to Classical through these is an experience to behold. Its as if the music were composed just to be played through these speakers.


----------



## Pupton

For me probably either Wilson X-1 Grand SLAMM Series II or Alexandria X- 2 both with a totally vinyl rig... I couldn't believe the detail of the soundstage.

For a more realistic price range, I've always loved the NHT 3.3s.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Aerial 7B's all-around with one CC5. (The Krell amp didn't hurt!) The day I first heard them it was like falling in love...all over again. And my wife was there, too.


----------



## JRace

The best I have heard in my home:
Raw Acoustics HT3
[http://quicksitebuilder.cnet.com/wr...pond/ht-3-naked-websize.jpg.w300h459.jpg/img]

Almost too much detail!


----------



## Ayreonaut

JRace said:


> The best I have heard in my home: Raw Acoustics HT3


Is that your review on Secrets?


----------



## RSH

For my taste, if price is not an issue:

Joseph Audio Perl and RM33si - best sounded free standing speakers
James Loudspeaker Concertos - best In-wall sounded speakers


----------



## eddthompson

best of personal faves, hard to tell the difference.

I loved a set of kef reference 105s, totaly 70s but luurvely.

:snoring: adore quad esl57s:snoring: 

never liked a lot of "high end gear" ie wilson audio, detestested some shahinians, so im a bit odd.

current set up realy isnt for music, just liquidation of internal organs during movies.
(if only i lived state side and had access to all of those wonderfulll speakers you have)

edd


----------



## JRace

:R


Ayreonaut said:


> Is that your review on Secrets?


My covers blown!!!!


----------



## azjimmy

The pair of B&W 803D's I saw yesterday. They were ran through 2 500W (1000W @ 4 Ohms) Classe Monoblocks. Wow. Don't ask me how much they were...
Jim​


----------



## Guest

I think the best speakers I've heard were some Martin Logans at a store in Orlando last week. Although those should sound good considering how much they cost!


----------



## Guest

I'm kind of in the "Speakers I own" favorites club...
I think it's partially emotional attachment and mostly having lived with these speakers for a considerable length of time... I've gotten past the awe when first hearing speaker different from our own, and down to the "can I listen to this for hours at a time"

My Allison Acoustic CD7 Towers, rock for everything I've played through them.
I walked into a salvation army store one day, as I often do looking for the deal of a lifetime on some great old gear the sales rep thinks is just old junk  From across this huge warehouse I hear some radio station playing so clearly and well defined I'm drawn to the sound like a rat to the piper..
Just as I get there, the sales guy disconnects a beautifull top firing tower speaker I had never seen before... I start to oogle it as he connects the second speaker.. (These had JUST come in and were being tested before being put out for sale!) blughbluhglbuhglbluhg the second speaker sounded totally shot.. I asked what they were intending to charge seeing as the 2nd speaker was obviously shot.. $50usd for the pair. I took them, replaced the foam rubber rings. and presto brand new!

Though I will have to say if your listening at high levels for too long the high end crispness, starts to feel crispy. But I'm rarely if ever able to push them that hard that long.. The full range tone is clear and deep without ever getting muddy. The stereo image is amazing just about anywhere in my listening area...

Now don't get me started on the Klipsch KG2wo's like butter on a warm biscuit...


----------



## daniel

this one easy: Martin Logan statement e2 driving by 6 krell monoblock and pierre lurné audiomeca J1turntable as front end. There's was also a big screen with faroudja projector for home theater with the same system.


----------



## mdrums

I'd have to say Eggelston, Wilson are my most rememberable but the rooms they were in were pretty perfect too. I've listened to a lot of Tanoy in recording studio'd that are very realistic. Best bang for the buck are the Klipsch Ref 7 system. I've heard these speakers with Rotel, McIntosh (which I own), Pioneer Elite and Krell and they blew away some very highly priced speakers. My McIntosh dealer did a nice demo in a great acoustically controlled room of McIntosh amps and mcintosh speakers...McIntosh speakers are quite nice too.


----------



## Guest

I like Meridian model's DSP5200 and DSP8000, Magnepan 3.6, M&K 150P (p=powered), Aerial 10
it's all subjective to the room setup .... some sound great other sound flat. Get the room setup correct and WOW

Dewboy


----------



## Chrisbee

Watts/ Puppies for sheer slam on bass/drums at suitably high levels. 

M&K speakers seem to exhibit similar properties.

Best reproduced piano sound I've ever heard was an early Quad valve/ESL 57 system in a small room.

Best organ reproduction quality (ever): My IB.


----------



## Ayreonaut

A few weeks ago I went back to the Tweeter where I first heard the mid-level Martin Logans that I raved about. It had been a few years, and I have have heard a lot of speakers in the meantime. I wasn't nearly as impressed with them as I was years ago.

I haven't auditioned any _high_ end speakers yet, as I don't want to spoil my ignorance. But of all the mid-level speakers I've listened to (under $2000) my DALI Ikons were the best. That's why I bought them!


----------



## Chrisbee

Ayreonaut said:


> A few weeks ago I went back to the Tweeter where I first heard the mid-level Martin Logans that I raved about. It had been a few years, and I have have heard a lot of speakers in the meantime. I wasn't nearly as impressed with them as I was years ago.
> 
> I haven't auditioned any _high_ end speakers yet, as I don't want to spoil my ignorance. But of all the mid-level speakers I've listened to (under $2000) my DALI Ikons were the best. That's why I bought them!


I rather liked the little Dali Grand Coupé. The first time I heard them I thought they sounded like liquid silk. The Dali 750s made the popular B&W 603s sound very tame.

The only MLs I have heard (at a show) had a distinctive and irritating resonance.


----------



## stevefish69

My Kef Reference 3.2's nearly brought a tear to my eye when i demo'd them.

They were being Bi-amped by 4 * 200W Rotel monoblocks in a fairly large room 

At least i know what they are capable of when i can afford more upgrades :jump:

Off to Bristol sound and vision next month (minus the credit card) so all will probably change.


----------



## jackfish

Meadowlark Blue Heron 2s








http://www.enjoythemusic.com/superioraudio/equipment/0105/meadowlarkblueheron.htm


----------



## brandonnash

Best speaker system I've hear was the full 5.1 setup of Wilsons with the x-1's for mains and the killer sub watch dog along with their center and surrounds. Only really saw movies and some DVD-audio on this system. My favorite speakers are the B&W 801's. Listened to some music on those and thought they were fantastic. My home setup will do for now though. Athena 5.1 setup. Soon to add DIY sub that I hope will compete with the Wilson sub.


----------



## Guest

The best I've ever heard would have to be the "DALI IKON 6" The sound you get from them is breath taking, even if they do need room & a good solid amp to go with them. I'm saving for them now:yes:


----------



## rcarlton

rcarlton said:


> K-horns without question. Of course you need good corners (or willing to make false corners). 60 year old design that still works. Secondly would be LaScala...but I am biased. See my sig.


I wrote this in May of last year. I can now add Klipsch Jubilee to the list. Awesome two-way speaker, very detailed, non-fatiguing, wide soundstage (and I only heard it in mono!). Unfortunately it has a low WAF:crying: .


----------



## drdoan

In my experience, the very best sound I have ever heard from a set of stereo speakers was the Vandersteen 5A's with some very expensive equipment attached to them. Those speakers literally, completely, dissapeared, and what I heard was as close to a live performance as I have ever heard. High on the 2nd place list were the B & W 801D's (with the diamond tweeters). 
The best low cost speakers I have heard are the one's I own now-the SVS SBS-01's. 
I would love to hear the Klipsch corner horns sometime, tho. Dennis


----------



## FlashJim

:bigsmile:


----------



## Ayreonaut

:rolleyesno: We weep for you. :hush: :sob:



:R


----------



## drdoan

One hasn't lived until they have seen the Bose 901's hanging from the ceiling and swaying back and forth due to the ports in the back acting like jet engines! By the way, I have driven past Bose "Mountain" in Framingham, Mass. - it isn't that big! Dennis


----------



## Josuah

Listened to:
Monitor Audio Bronze line
Monitor Audio Silver S6, S8, S10
Definitive Tech BP10s?
Hsu VT-12
Castle Avon
Swan 2.1
Onix Reference 1
Onix Reference 3
B&W Bookshelves (705 os 805)
Something-I-don't-know-the-name-of-since-it-was-in-China

I would say my current Onix Reference 3's are the best out of that list.


----------



## Guest

I would have to say Eggleston Works - Rosa. I accompanied a friend to his friend's basement opening - these speakers can pound the daylight out of you. These speakers "will " be my next DIY project.


----------



## goatfarm

The best sounding speakers I've ever heard were a pair of Dunlavy SC-IVs in a room where the owner valued appearance over sound, placing them flush against the longest wall in the room and about 8 feet apart. Bad, bad location. And yet they had a sound that said, "This may be the best you'll ever hear". So far it is. 

Greg


----------



## tlqualman

The speaker I have heard that I thought was the best sounding I have heard so far is the Montana XP, I could not afford those so I ended up with a pair of Montana SPX (little brother to XP) you can tell they are from the same family of speakers, XP just has a little less bass and a little less efficient.


----------



## Prof.

Having been around for a long time, I've heard a lot of speakers over the years, but the absolute best I ever heard were not commercial speakers..
They were speakers custom built by a Hi-FI dealer who used to sell a range of his speakers from his shop..

These were 8 cubic foot Folded Horns with separate horn mid-range and tweeters, using Wharfedales and ribbon tweeters.
I had never heard such natural clean, powerful sound then or since..But the incredible thing was that you could drive these monsters with a 30W.amp.!!..He used a 100W./channel valve amp..
Ah..the memories!!


----------



## BoomieMCT

bsheldon said:


> I have had the pleasure of hearing both the *B&W 802's *and the awe inspiring *801's*. I have heard the 801's and 802's powered by all classe equipment and at another location, I heard the 802's powered by levinson with a rotel player.


My coworker has a set of B&W 801's powered by $50,000 of electronics with names like "Krell" behind them set up in a near ideal room. They are hands down the best sounding acoustic anything I've ever heard. Personally I prefer the 801's to the 802's - that big 15" does stuff with tyco drums and other bassy instruments that is unreal. Super fast and articulate.


----------



## Jim the Noob

Danny said:


> What are the best speakers that you have had a chance to listen to?


Like some others here, I don't like to go listening to stuff I can't afford. And since I'm mostly broke these days, I'm wa-ay out of touch on the new stuff. But I think the speaker that impressed me the most, back in the day, was the Ohm F. They were huge, expensive, weird-looking, and ridiculously inefficent, but they had a certain sound that I haven't heard before or since. And good lord, the BASS! We used to sell them at the music store where I work. This is a building which started out as a medium-sized grocery store, and we could feel the intro to Dark Side of the Moon (a favorite demo) shaking the floor all the way back in the shop.

As for reality, I still love my Sony SS-M3s (yes, Sony!). Peerless drivers, 4-pole L-R crossovers, 1" thick time-aligned enclosures, etc. These used to be a well-kept secret, although not so much nowadays with the internet - everybody knows everything now. :sarcastic: I recently snagged a third one on eBay for a center, so I'm good to go for the forseeable future.

Great forum, by the way.

Jim the Noob


----------



## mazersteven

The best speakers I've heard so far would have to be the Wilson Watt/Puppies. I friend of mine from Sound and Vision has them along with some B&W 800's.


----------



## khellandros66

I know I posted here already but a man can change his mind right?

The Acoustic Zen Adaigo for the money are amzing but the Triad Gold LCRs and Definitve BP7002 for the money are tough. If i had like $5-10k to drop B&W 802Ds or Paradigm S8's

Yeah Thats how it is baby comin back at ya LOL know clue why i said this but it was funny and I am bored at work LOL

~Bobby


----------



## Instal

I dropped in to our local high end audio shop and low and behold there they were, a pair of B&W Nautalis
(would that be Nautalai?) Well needless to say it was love at first listen. I have never heard anything like it. They had them hooked up to a high end turntable with Supertramp Crime of the Century on it. I just about soiled myself as Supertramp is my favorite band. I asked them to give it a crank as I was the only customer in there and I can tell you I had my first ever eargasm. Every note seemed to have a life of it's own. I shut my eyes and was able to get lost inside every note and stay there until another would replace it. Truly audio Nirvana.


----------



## rcarlton

Instal said:


> I dropped in to our local high end audio shop and low and behold there they were, a pair of B&W Nautalis
> (would that be Nautalai?) Well needless to say it was love at first listen. I have never heard anything like it. They had them hooked up to a high end turntable with Supertramp Crime of the Century on it. I just about soiled myself as Supertramp is my favorite band. I asked them to give it a crank as I was the only customer in there and I can tell you I had my first ever eargasm. Every note seemed to have a life of it's own. I shut my eyes and was able to get lost inside every note and stay there until another would replace it. Truly audio Nirvana.











My local store has the Nautilus also. Unfortunately someone stuck their finger through the tweeter:time-out: . They have a new one on order, so have not heard it. They told me it needed 6 Classé CA-2200 amplifiers for a total of 1200 watts to run them:raped: .

Gosh, I need less than a watt to run my speakers !


----------



## aceinc

I like my system. KEF 105/4 fronts, and North Audio Echo rears, Rythmik Audio DS15 Sub with two Dayton Titanic 10 sattelite subs, my center channel is weak.

I would go to high end audio stores but the sales people seem to take an instant dislike of me. I am sure it's my bad attitude. Unfortunately I don't do the audiophile game well enough. I generally find the atmosphere of those stores fairly off-putting. The salespeople seem to expect you to check your brain at the door, and have faith in them as the Oracles of Audio (see, bad attitude). Perhaps I can talk my wife into going with me (she gets along with most everyone) and I won't say a word, just listen.

What I would really like to find, is some folks locally that would like to get together, and show off their systems. What I think would be great would be an audio store that would have an open house, where you could bring your stuff, and put it in a room and compare it against other folks stuff. And oh BTW, why don't you check out our stuff while your here. Kind of a "Run what you brung" for audio, instead of street rods.

Paul


----------



## Instal

Thats too bad about your local high end shop. The one here in Victoria is like no other electronics store I have ever seen. It is called Sound Hounds and is the most UNpretentious place you will ever find. The carpet is worn, the shelves that hold many thousand dollar speakers are plywood suppoerted by milk crates. There are a couple of old big chairs and couches around to lounge and listen in. The atmosphere is great and the people are knowledgable but not arrogant or pushy. It is quite a unique experience to just drop in and have a listen.


----------



## jackfish

Anyone who has an extra $6000 laying around or was thinking about spending that much on a pair of speakers should seriously consider these Meadowlark Blue Heron 2s on AudiogoN. I know you cannot find better sounding or less fatigueing speakers for that price.

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1179539267

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/superioraudio/equipment/0105/meadowlarkblueheron.htm


----------



## conchyjoe7

I've had the good fortune to listen to literally 100s and 100s of really good speakers, but to me, the best I've ever heard was a three way tie as they were not heard at the same time: Wilson Audio Watt Puppies, Eggleston Andras and Aerial Acoustics 20Ts. I currently own a pair of Aerial Acoustics 10Ts, and they're pretty good too.
Cheers.


----------



## JCD

conchyjoe7 said:


> I've had the good fortune to listen to literally 100s and 100s of really good speakers, but to me, the best I've ever heard was a three way tie as they were not heard at the same time: Wilson Audio Watt Puppies, Eggleston Andra IIs, and Aerial Acoustics 20Ts. I currently own a pair of Aerial Acoustics 10Ts, and they're pretty good too.
> Cheers.


oooooooooooooooooooooooo!! I just hate you! I LOVE those 10T's!! I haven't heard the 20T's, but man, those 10T's were gorgeous!

JCD


----------



## Fred33

I recently renovated my basement and was looking to keep the basement very up to date so i researched for something new and fresh along the lines of home audio. I went with a new company that has wireless home audio equipment. They are called "sound on usa". I have had them in for about a month now and have no complaints.


----------



## tonyvdb

jhixson said:


> The B&W 802Ds were very nice.


I have to agree B&W get my vote here as well. The 801's although far to pricy for me were stunning in the room I auditioned them in.
I was a big fan of Mission, thats why I have them as my main system but sadly their quality went downhill as soon as they tried to get into the big box consumer end stores.


----------



## Guest

In no particular order:

B&W 805 - the clarity and transparency of vocals and smoothness of the treble. No boxy coloration at all.

Klipschorns - they reproduce midbass realistically(not thumpy), and the dynamics make most speakers sound anemic by comparison. These speakers can easily pass for live music when heard from another room.

NHT 4.4 - awesome female vocal reproduction. Outstanding bass clarity and extension.

Cerwin Vega S1 "loud.speaker" - these surprisingly powerful "bookshelf" speakers have the legendary gut-punching bass in spades and the cleanest output at true rock concert levels I've ever heard. 200 watts will get you 120db/m.


----------



## Ken Palmer

With out a question, hands down, far and above, the only answer in my mind would be the Kilpsch Hertiage Series speakers. The Klipsch Horn is the best speaker make period. However there is a whole other side to the coin you did not ask, that makes all the difference in the world. These speakers would not perform worth anything with todays junk wattage amps. SO, if you match you Klipsch speaker with the correct amp, then you will be more than amazed, you would be saying the same thing I am. Now the Kilpsch Horn needs a correct wide (in the corner) placement along with the correct amp. I can't afford the correct amp and I don't have the room. I have a pair of Klipsch Bells for my HT mains , pure being there sound with out needing the corners. I use the out of the surround sound HT reciever for the mains to an input of an old 74 Kenwood KR-6600 that I run the Bells with ( I can't afford the McIntosh tube amps of old.) I get great sound that way. 
Now listing to music is a horse of a different color. I listen to all my music from my old Marantz 2285 into a pair of old Kilpsch Cornwalls. I believe the Cornwalls just may be the best one of the bunch for most people. BTW, when I watch movies , I have the sub out from the surround sound going to the Marantz running the Cornwalls which turns them into two subs while the Bells are used as the mains. Music is pretty cool that way as well but I am old school and prefer the old stereo config and the Cornwalls make a much deeper base than the Bells, which make the pure sound of the base.....you would have to listen to Pink Floyd's Welcome to the Machine to know what I am saying. The Cornwalls will have the WOOM WOOM WOOM going with the windows and pictures shaking. With the Bells however you will hear ever sound in detail and the base sound of the machine will come out RUM RUM RUM and you can hear it clearly would out the deep low that will shake you to your bones. If you listen to Classical , wow the Bells are tops. BTW , the Bells look good but I believe the LaScalla's sound a tad bit better and more like the K-horns. 
Deam System -speaker wise - would be a very large room with the front mains as Klipsch Horns and a center speaker being either a LaScalla or Bell just under the projector screen that rolls up and still leaves a large LCD HDTV above the center speaker. The surround speakers I would use the Heresys up high and tilted a bit down , Heresy in the center back as well. One the floor back left and rear would be My Cornwalls use as subwoofers for movies and to Listen to music when I want that certian sound they and they alone can only produce (they may be the perfect all round speaker). 
Match them up with some McIntosh stuff and WOW what A DREAM. 
I don't know what the new McIntosh stuff sounds like but the K-horns I heard about 1974 with them big McIntosh tubes sticking up from the black bases took my breath away for real -forget listening to music -you feel music. I get the best for the buck with the Cornwalls and Marantz (all 70.s tech)


----------



## rcarlton

Ken,
I agree with the K-horns. Course mine are run with McIntosh MC-275 MKIV. I also own LaScala's, Cornwall's and Heresy's.


----------



## audio newbie

By far the best system I've ever heard was a friends 5.1 NHT M5 system. I've never heard so much detail and clarity before. They also played extreemly loud. Far better than any theater I've been to. It was so impressive, I ended up purchasing a set of NHT SB3's with two 10" subs. The M5's were way out of my budget... ok, actually way out of the wifes "I'll never live that down" budget :foottap:.


----------



## Guest

I would have to agree with the Wilson audio votes. Hands down the absolute pinnacle of audio reproduction to my ears.

However, years ago I had the pleasure of listening to a 2.1 setup consisting of Unity Audio Signature Fountainhead towers powered by Cary Audio tube amps at CES... and fell in love. Unity Audio is no longer in existence so thank goodness I bought a pair before they went into the history books.


----------



## GrahamMG

B&W 805 matrix series, saved the marriage (always huge speakers before these, Rogers LS5/8 etc....)
M&K 2510's followed as a 7.1 surround setup (with dual MX350's...... wife not impressed!!) but were very good movie speakers.

Currently a full set of PMC's EB1 fronts CB6 centre, DB1+s surrounds (well I got to 26 years married so I thought I'd try my luck and got away with it......), loads of Brystons for the front and TAG amps for the supporting roles... All running in nicely this week........ (yes speakers do sound better after a bit of serious running in.....), and no you don't need a sub with EB1's.....they embarrass most subs....far more bass extension than the house can take (room EQ and TMREQ via AV192R to the rescue, thanks again John:bigsmile.


----------



## Guest

jamo R909 reference speakers. unbelievable imageing.


----------



## Doug Plumb

Actually, for me its some low cost PSB speakers - I mean for the price. I particularly like the Image B25. I have their high end M2's because they are better. Before that I would say PSB Stratus. 

The Image B25 are every bit as good as their Stereophile review says they are. Excellent smooth midrange that is unreal - at almost any cost. I'd be surprised if home builders of passive speakers can match these at any cost.

I sold home audio for a number of years a long time ago and have heard the new Quads, high end B&W's, KEF's etc - I have always been a PSB fan.


----------



## Ron Temple

Carver AL-IIIs run off TAD 100wpc tube monos...though I understand my friends Platinums are even better. We also listened to the Dahlquist DQ-10s which were special, but without the bass. It's not just the speakers, but the system synergy, amp, player, DAC, cables, speakers, room, that make all the difference.


----------



## Ken Palmer

rcarlton said:


> Ken,
> I agree with the K-horns. Course mine are run with McIntosh MC-275 MKIV. I also own LaScala's, Cornwall's and Heresy's.


Wow , you've got it made. I want to come to your house to listen to some real music...........or watch a moive.
BTW, I can't understand why other don't get it. I've never in my 47 years heard anything else even close, to hear the smallest sound or to have your heart skip a beat because of the base with out the volume being too high or harsh............well I need not tell you..LOL
I did hear one well of a live concert once in Little Rock ( for the life of me I can't remember who it was)
but I walked by the stage during a strong song being played, while chasing a girl, the song pushed deep inside me so to speak and the base stopped my heart beat for a second but it did not hirt my ears. I was impressed, just like when I listened to the K-Horns with he McIntosh tube amps years ago. No need to guess, but the speakers the band was using were Klipsch Professionals, I wish I could remember who it was, all I can remember was the speakers (go figure). I wonder what kind of power amps they were using?
There is no way anyone can prove that there is any other better speaker made, not matter the cost !


----------



## sfdoddsy

I'd have to say my current, highly modified Linkwitz Orions. I used to own Wilson Watt/Puppies and these were better in the ways that count to me when I had both so they get the nod.


----------



## Guest

These are some of the best sounding speakers I have heard to date. A note though, that each of these systems will only sound as good as the room they are in with proper setup and proper equipment (Synergy)

JM Lab Grand Utopia BE
http://www.focal.tm.fr/catalogue-front/produit.php?langue=EN&idArbo=3&idProduit=64

Martin Logan Statment E2
http://www.exclusive-life.de/eng/Articles/Specials/Martin Logan/martin logan_eng.html

Martin Logan CLS (I, II, IIz) - A more cost effective ML speaker than the E2 which can be used very effectively in "real" home sized rooms
http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/650/

Wilson Audio - Watt/Puppy 5's (have not liked them since 5) with Cello Electronics
http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/477/

Legacy Audio - Helix and Whisper
http://www.legacy-audio.com/spkrmain.html

Infinity IRS V's
http://www.infinitysystems.com/home...kProduct=Y&Language=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA


----------



## Guest

Ken Palmer said:


> There is no way anyone can prove that there is any other better speaker made, not matter the cost !


Ahh, Grasshopper..... when you are able, you may swing by my place and hear the (originally) intended REPLACEMENT to the much vaunted Klipschorn and hear the Klipschorn Jubilee's

All the Khorn is with 1/3'rd the distortion!! Yep, the Khorn which is noted for its low distortion has three times the amount the Jubilee has.

One good listen and you will have proof enough.

I recently went out of my way to hear some Wilson speakers. I listened to the WIlson Maxx as well as I believe the Watt Puppy (I'm looking at their website to compare pictures to names right now)

Anyways, I only did a one song 'demo' so it's not like I spent any real time with them. I am very familar with Gordon Goodwin's "Big Phat Band" and I played "Sing Sang Sung" paying attention to the opening drumroll.

I asked the salesman to put the volume on "11" and he laughed. 

Power was a McIntosh preamp (the new one with the tubes showing in the top of the unit) with some McIntosh MC-275's on each channel. (bridged??)

All I can say is BOTH Wilson speakers sounded nice and all that BUT given they were something like $50,000 for the 'large' speakers and $14,000 for the small ones.... I was left wanting.

Interestingly, the wife (who was there for a change) said "it sounded more like the band was playing inside that box where at home, it sounds more like the band is playing in the ROOM"

I just smiled.

:bigsmile:

btw, that's a legit offer if anyone happens to be in the Knoxville, TN area and wants to give the Jubilee's a run for their money


----------



## Guest

For the fans of Wilson speakers (and they DID sound nice). 

You might have seen his comments about how only horn speakers might be as dynamic as his speakers and his comment on Klipsch?

http://www.wilsonaudio.com/culture/history/page1.php


You might expect that David Wilson was born to parents with a deep love for music, which they passed on to him. This was not the case. Wilson's father was an honest, hard-working man who took care of his family. He did not have the good fortune to spend his life's work on something he loved. He provided. 

*David Wilson was introduced to his life's work one Christmas - at 13 - as he lay in bed, trying to sleep. Sleep would not come, however, because carolers in the neighborhood kept singing, without moving on. Frustrated, he went to his window. There were no singers; a neighbor had placed a Klipsch speaker on his front porch - pouring carols into the night*. 

This experience so intrigued Dave that he turned to a friend, Don Alley, a young audiophile, to find out more. It was a short trip from there into audio. Like so many young people in that time, Dave's first experiment was a Heathkit amplifier that he assembled himself. He was so excited by the prospect that he rushed headlong into building the amplifier, indulging his passion without the discipline of intellect. Standing back, proudly looking at the finished product, Dave threw the power switch. And in seconds, the house was filled with acrid smoke. 

Though he was only an adolescent, Dave learned a lesson that day. You can see the evidence of it in everything he does. He learned the value of the scientific method: the careful process of performing a task one step at a time and recording the results. Today, as Dave listens to changes in a speaker design, he documents each step and records the results. Testing speaker cables, he follows the same steps. Dave saves all his work. Ask him how he chose the binding posts for the original WATT loudspeaker and he will pull out a record of his listening sessions with each post. 

After his experience with the Heathkit, Dave proceeded more carefully but with every bit as much passion. And he studied, reading everything he could about audio. He started building speakers. He built a speaker into a window of the Wilson household to explore the infinite baffle concept. This, of course, endeared him to his neighbors. He experimented with enclosures, using a stack of rubber tires as a cabinet - his first modular design?

Music became a passion, a need. Instead of following the popular culture of the day - Elvis and The Beatles - he developed a love of classical music. It is bemusing to watch him -perfectly pressed sitting on the floor, legs crossed, conducting the music that is playing over the WAMMs. His eyes closed, a hint of a smile at the corners of his mouth - this is passion. 

At Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah, Dave met the other passion of his life - Sheryl Lee Jamison. In this instance, Dave’s passion and intellect worked in perfect synch. 

Sheryl Lee was looking for somebody to transcribe records onto tapes she could send her boyfriend in New Zealand. Sheryl Lee’s cousin, Ty Jamison, told her about his roomate, Dave, who was really into audio. When Dave met her at the door of his apartment, his heart rate went into high RPM. As they talked and he showed her his system, he was calculating just how much time he would have before she "walked out of my life." The time it would take to transfer a tape was not enough. He reached behind the recorder when she wasn't looking and snapped the input patch cords. A night of taping was followed by the shocking discovery that there was no music on the tape! It had to be done over. In 1966, they were married. 

Even though Dave went into pharmaceutical research, audio was never far from his heart. A look at his 1966 system (see photo) is evidence of obsession. A turntable suspended from Whamm-o sling shot rubber bands? Years later, this concept reappeared in one of the world's finest turntables, the SME Model 30. 

By 1974, Dave had a pair of Dahlquist DQ-10 loudspeakers, which he started modifying (beyond recognition). In 1977, the Wilsons launched the Wilson Recording label with their first release of organist James Welch (Concert).
In the late Seventies, Dave's research on the speaker that became his flagship - the WAMM - began. Working in his garage and living room, he constructed a prototype of a state-of-the-art modular loudspeaker (see photo). In 1981, David and Sheryl Lee introduced the WAMM at Garland Audio in northern California, and immediately sold two at $28,000 each. They sold five sets of WAMMs that year. Today, they have sold over 50 WAMM systems despite a price tag that now stands at $225,000. 

As the Wilsons continued recording (with Sheryl Lee running the business), they discovered that their on-site monitors did not provide accurate information about the recordings. Sheryl Lee, the realist…who paid the bills…, had been urging David to build a smaller, less expensive speaker for the company. He had resisted. The Wilson passion pushes him toward the outer edges of the art. But when his recordings were undermined by the quality of the monitors, he was convinced. And thus was born the WATT, a design that reshaped the high end speaker market.

He built two pairs of WATTs. One - the "white dwarf" - for recording work (see photo) and another, nicely finished, for home use. The second pair went to the 1986 summer CES where, despite its $4,500 price tag, it wowed the crowds. A classic was launched. The WATT's dedicated woofer, the Puppy, followed in 1988. Suddenly the Wilsons had a major high end audio company. WATT cabinets began to stack up throughout their house and the Wilson children - David III, Kevin, Daryl and Debby became speaker builders. 

In 1991 the Wilsons moved their business and family back to Provo, Utah, where Dave and Sheryl Lee first met, and where their success continues. Since then, the business has grown exponentially. Over 12,000 WATTs have been sold. In 1993, they introduced the X-1 Grand SLAMM, a $65,000 state-of-the-art design that took the audio world by storm. Wilson has sold over 400 pairs of the X-1.

Each of these speakers is an exercise in excellence. Within the design parameters of each speaker, Wilson builds the product without compromise. Listening to a Wilson speaker is like reading a score. You will know exactly how the piece was played, and what each instrumental voice has to say. "Revealing," is the pertinent adjective. Each Wilson design is intensely intellectual. It is difficult to disengage your brain because there is so much information demanding your attention. Passion enters the equation in the speakers' abilities to reproduce the dynamic scale of music. *Short of a horn, no speaker is as dynamic as a Wilson.*


----------



## jimC

Newform Research R645v3 with active crossover and a pair of Hsu VTF-3 mk3 subs


----------



## Guest

I've listened to the Wilson Audio Alexandria X2s, and then listened to the Magnepan MG1.6 and MG3.6 right after (at a store called STEREO DESIGN here in San Diego), and I must say, I was extremely impressed by the fidelity of the Magnepans. Not to say that listening to $200,000 + worth of speakers (in the Alexandria X2s) wasn't impressive, but the Maggies, imo, sounded more clear than even the X2s. Also auditioned several B&W setups too, and still the Maggies sounded the best to me. The only downside with the Magnepans is the real estate required (yes they're thin, but they still take up a lot of room at least with anything above the MG1.6 line - which are wall mountable). I ultimately ended up with Focals for my home theatre, which weren't my first choice, but fit into my budget as they were significantly reduced in price due to a closing of a local AV chain store.


----------



## Ken Palmer

Coytee said:


> Ahh, Grasshopper..... when you are able, you may swing by my place and hear the (originally) intended REPLACEMENT to the much vaunted Klipschorn and hear the Klipschorn Jubilee's


You've peaked my interest ! OK, are you talking about their professional movie theater speakers?

I did note some awesome professional ones at some concert I attended (can't remember who it was)
I did note just the opposite with Arosmith, I say them and their speakers were just awfull.

BTW, you mention the efficiency of the jubliees are the much more then the Klipsch Horns, IMO, that would be over kill for the home; for big time theater/concerts........well that's a tad bit different. 

How do they sound in the home and at low levels? 

What do they look like in the home?

Thanks.


----------



## imbeaujp

Yamaha NS-1000 Studio Monitor are the best ! Superb with tube amp !


----------



## Guest

Ken Palmer said:


> You've peaked my interest ! OK, are you talking about their professional movie theater speakers?
> 
> BTW, you mention the efficiency of the jubliees are the much more then the Klipsch Horns, IMO, that would be over kill for the home; for big time theater/concerts........well that's a tad bit different.
> 
> How do they sound in the home and at low levels?
> 
> What do they look like in the home?
> 
> Thanks.


(I've deleted a couple of your lines)

OK... starting at the top,

First I am talking about the Klipschorn Jubilee. It was ORIGINALLY intended to REPLACE the Khorn in the HOME environment. Unfortunately, PWK died before that plan came to fruition. Happily, it seems, the bass bin was SO good it held a nice spot in their commercial lineup. It's because people see it in their commercial line they think it's a commercial speaker. Truth is, it was planned for a HOME speaker and it just happened to be good enough to go commercial.

Second, I refer to their distortion as opposed to their sensativity. I don't have the numbers at hand (they're buried in an email) but per Roy at Klipsch (PWK's right hand man and essentially, the co-developer of the Jubilee with PWK) the Jubilee puts out let's say "1" on the distortion level and the Khorn is at "3" (I'm making those numbers up but that's the logic) The information he gave me was from his measurments, not a hacked analogy like I gave just now.

As for their effiency, you can use them with an active (most of the 6-8 owners are doing) or you can use them with a passive. Again, per Roy, with the active crossover (we're using the Electro Voice Dx-38 http://electrovoice.com/products/50.html ). Using the active, the Jubilee is about 109 db/watt and with the passive, I think it's several db LESS though I'm not sure of the number. Either way, it's more effieicnt than the Khorn. I don't know that I agree that 109 db is way over kill for the home but maybe it is for some. You don't always have to crank it (yes you do :jump

Three:, how do they sound? I've angered some by a few of the words I've chosen in the past. Most people that own what has been historically, one of the pinnacles of sound (Khorns, LaScalas...) do not like to really hear that they no longer own the 'absolute' best on the block. Virtually everyone who has heard the Jubilees, either at someones house or at Klipsch HQ, or the Klipsch factory has walked away basically shaking their head muttering that it is the best speaker they've ever heard. I know I feel that way. I've owned LaScalas since 1979 and owned Khorns for several years. The Jubilees sit in the corners my Khorns used and truth be told (IMHO) I'm GLAD I sold the Khorns. The Jubilees have an asthetic issue so they're not "furniture grade" like the Khorns might be BUT... if someone is looking to buy NEW, would it make sense for them to buy a 'furniture grade' Khorn or for perhaps same (or maybe LESS) money, buy the Khorn 'replacement' and get BETTER sound for same/fewer dollars, but not be quite as pretty? Again, that's a personal call BUT someone could obtain them and finish them out themselves. The Jubilee was first going to be price pointed (MSRP) about $15,000, you can buy them in the black finish (or unfinsihed) for less than half that.

Four: If you want to see what they look like in the home, go to this thread 
http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/thread/767705.aspx

It's the thread where Mikes & my Jubes were built, delivered and setup. You will see them in MY home as well as a pic of my former Khorns (pics are on about page 11/14?) Mike & I were the first two people to buy the Jubilees in the 2-way format (in the world). There is a gentleman (6foot8) who bought a 3-way version and lives in Florida. PWK wanted to take the Khorn BACK to a 2-way speaker so the 2-way Jubilee is a better idea of what PWK wanted it to be than the 3-way is.

Today, there are Jubilee owners here (Knoxville, and there are two of us), Dayton Ohio, somewhere near Seattle Washington, Colorado, Michigan and of all places.... London England!! The guy in London talked to Mike & myself and bought them sight/sound unseen! He was looking to buy some new LaScalas and stumbled onto the excitement on the Klipsch forum that was buzzing about the Jubes so he bought a pair (how cool is that!!)

There are several guys who have made clones of the Jubilees, one in Nashville, one has a pair in Athens, Georgia and there are a couple more... I've never heard the clones and do'nt know how they sound.

To me, the REAL secret to how good this monster sounds is that HUGE K402 horn on top. One of the clone owners has his Heritage horns on top (K400 and T35). Once he heard the K402 horn he realized what the HUGE difference was.

I've got a McIntosh MC-2102 (tubed, 100x2) on the top horn and a Crown K2 pushing the bass bins.

These things will play at levels with great sound and of course, will also part your hair if you want them to.

The offer to hear them was a real offer although I understand you are not 20 minutes away and that's an issue. 

For anyone contemplating a NEW purchase, I think an audition of these would really warrant the effort because they will simply become the last speaker you ever buy.


Ok, I'm out of the closet... anyone care to guess what I think of them?!! :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Looking to see how to attach picture

Hmm...had to tinker but seems they might have worked.


----------



## Guest

So now this has become the "Fan-Boy" Klipsch thread?

Glad you like your Jubilee's, but cut back on all the editorial and Mag Rag type posting, geesh we get it you like them.


----------



## Doug Plumb

Its more interesting to talk about low priced stuff because great high priced speakers are not difficult but low priced stuff is hard to do well.


----------



## Guest

Relax Fanboy :bigsmile:

There is a lot of MIS information out there about them so I'm trying to give the whole story so for those who are interested can read a more accurate portrayal of their reality.

Besides... I type fast :reading:


----------



## Derek

I think listening to the best speakers is sorta like the best meal you ever had. I can't think of one speaker (or 1 meal) that was head and sholders above all else, but I've been lucky enough to have some really great experiences that were inclusive of the room, my mood, the music, etc. Top contenders in no particular order..

Apogees
The first time I heard KEF 104's
Martin Logan Statment
$50k Infinities
Thiels
Lecacy's
Wilsons
VMPS ribbons


----------



## Sonnie

Okay guys... let's play nice! Remember the forum rules.

Keep in mind that it's the best speakers that you have heard, whatever they may be. Let's keep it rather simple if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeje2

Sonnie said:


> Keep in mind that it's the best speakers that you have heard, whatever they may be. Let's keep it rather simple if possible.


Well actually I think it's not that simple...
I've just recently understood (after the latest hifi-show) that I prefear warm speakers with a not so very sharp low-bass. I do like bass, but the sound that comes when it's too sharp just cracks in my ears. (Have a hearing problem on higher frequencies as well in both ears)

On our recent hifi-show there were speakers from edge to edge, but for most of them I could at once reject them based on my two own criteria. (Some were very expensive loudspeakers too) Most were just cold &/ metallic - and the bass... :wits-end:

So my cup of tea, most likely isn't yours' (or anybody elses either), thus this is a very difficult topic. :dizzy:

So in order to understand why someone likes a certain speaker - we also have to know about his/her likings in speakers :surrender:

Well then what is the best I've heard? Really can't anymore (uptil recently would have stated B&W 805 that heard some ten years ago), but now I'm very happy with my mission elegante e8 series :hail:


----------



## Sonnie

You may have missed the "if possible" part... :T

Besides that, we also need to keep the thread on topic, which _doesn't necessarily_ require us to give a sales pitch and/or for anyone to write a book about the speakers birth. However, I did find "all" of the reading in the thread quite interesting... some of it would be better served with its own thread.


----------



## phaseshift

For me, the best I have heard in a long time would be a set of Thiel CS 3.7's. Voicing and balance is very good and the overall accuracy is astonishing. 
Close second or similar would be from Wilson. Pups I believe. 
Right up there with them - Martin Logan (I believe a Summit or somethign like that- I am terrible with names)


----------



## drdoan

In my experience, the very best I have heard were the Vandersteen 5A's in stereo with some very expensive equipment (which, I am sure, cost much more than the speakers!). The speakers absolutely disappeared, the sound stage was as real as I have ever heard, and the dynamics were incredible. 
I still, tho, am quite impressed with my own setup of SVS SB-01 (7 speakers) and my SVS PB12-Plus/2 with the new drivers. And my system costs a fraction of the Vandersteen system. Dennis


----------



## trainCatcher

I haven't heard all the high end offerings, but I was really impressed with the Focal Electra 1037 Be. I listened to a Daina Krall's Live in Paris album on them and had a nice psychoacoustic shock in which my brain could not reconcile my visual and auditory inputs.


----------



## Randybes

Top of the line Usher, Aerial 20T


----------



## Blaser

The best speakers I have ever heard and that really blew me away are the JBL TI10K. But they cost pretty high


----------



## Guest

The big Martin Logan Summit speakers, if only for their ridiculously wide soundstage (and probably the $15K amp they were hooked up to)


----------



## Scuba Diver

Are you kidding me. BOSE is the best!!! Everyone knows that. Why don't you people just bow down to the ultimate is home audio. LOL I am only kidding. 

Martin Logan would get my vote. To be honest I try to stay away from the expensive stuff. That way my cheap speakers sound the best.


----------



## Guest

What fun, I'm getting in on this...
From my first Experience in audio to present:
Klipsch Klipsch horn with Macintosh tube gear
B&W Matrix 805
Carver Amazing
Monitor Audio
Meridian Active Digital 
Magnepan 3. something's 
Martin Logan CLSIII
Thiel CS6
Wilson watt Puppy
Proac Tablet monitor..awesome little speaker
Genelec pro monitors


----------



## atledreier

My most memorable experience was when I got a chance to listen to the original B&W Nautilus speakers coupled with a host of Gryphon amplification. That was just pure fun. Cranked up Rage against the Machine and it was just bliss! Those babies would take anything you threw at them with ease.


----------



## htaddikt

The best were likely some Wilsons, or maybe some Vandersteen, and others I can even recall the name, but remember the sound... I've heard over the years. It's been a while.
I enjoyed my KEF 104/2 s for a long time. Incredible clarity in the mid range, ok bass, and smooth highs.
More recently the Dali and Helicon and Mentor series
I have Dali Ikon 6 now, and loving them more everyday. I thought they should have been broken in by now but continue to impress me on both music and soundtracks. (proper setup is everything too!)
While not a replica, a great shadow to the Helicon.


----------



## atledreier

htaddikt said:


> The best were likely some Wilsons, or maybe some Vandersteen, and others I can even recall the name, but remember the sound... I've heard over the years. It's been a while.
> I enjoyed my KEF 104/2 s for a long time. Incredible clarity in the mid range, ok bass, and smooth highs.
> More recently the Dali and Helicon and Mentor series
> I have Dali Ikon 6 now, and loving them more everyday. I thought they should have been broken in by now but continue to impress me on both music and soundtracks. (proper setup is everything too!)
> While not a replica, a great shadow to the Helicon.


My Euphonias kept getting better even after 6 months of hard and virtually continuous use. The Ikon 6 is a great speaker for the buck. Too bad the Ikon 7 is butt ugly, it's only a little more, and loads better midrange. Did you try it before getting the Ikon 6? Opps, sorry about hijacking this thread.... :foottap:


----------



## htaddikt

atledreier said:


> My Euphonias kept getting better even after 6 months of hard and virtually continuous use. The Ikon 6 is a great speaker for the buck. Too bad the Ikon 7 is butt ugly, it's only a little more, and loads better midrange. Did you try it before getting the Ikon 6? Opps, sorry about hijacking this thread.... :foottap:


Not really, for the extra bucks I would have been tempted to go with the Mentors for even somewhat better speakers and even nicer looking.
For my present room size the 6's are perfect. I worked with a CEDIA installer even though most of the installation which largely purchasing components, but the time we spent 'setting up' was invaluable!
He did not have the 7's in demo, in fact your assessment was the first I've read on them at all. My retailer did not think the 7s would add that much to my setup, and in fact be overpowering for the somewhat limited space. He certainly could have pushed for them, I had to wait for shipment on the entire system anyway.
Should I go with a larger HT room in the future, would consider a pair of Helicon, or possibly Mentors up front and place the 6s in the back. Right now using OnWalls for surround. They are quite good!
The Velodyne was certainly cheaper as well as more effective substitute over the Dali sub for HT use especially.
I am sold on the Dalis for the cost. Very quality speakers that grow on you nicely.


----------



## jerome

The best were AvantGarde Duo, followed by Martin Logan Vista in a carefully tuned setup.
The AvantGarde Duo are located in a dedicated room with high-end electronic and tuned by some who knows how to do it. Splendid, wonderful, I was just amazed ...

If only I had the money and a larger room ! :jump:


----------



## MacDad2

The best I've heard are the B&W Nautilus, N802D, N801, and N802 in that order. Seven years ago I got some N802's and SCM1's for my media room. The Meridian systems and Martin Logan speakers have always been impressive.

The hard part of this thread is that a speaker(s) quality is somewhat qualitative and secondarily costs for the speakers and the pre/amps that drive them. As I get older and closer to retirement I find myself more price/performance sensitive.

Chris


----------



## Guest

Some of the best that I have heard have been JM Labs Grand Utopia Be's, The Big TAD monsters, V.S 4jrs and VR-9. And I have to admit, even though I am was never a huge Wilson fan, the WP8's sounded very nice when I heard them. And obviously my own JM Labs 1027Be's:yes:


----------



## Terry Duty

Dahlquist DQ10 with DQ1 subs. And their CHEAP for what you get.


----------



## rubbersoul

The best speakers I have every heard is a false statement since there any many that fall in that catergory. I have been to so many Home Theater shows and seen so many different speakers from the outrageously expensive to the very reasonable and modest price home theater package.

My memory is poor when it comes to model numbers so forgive me.

Top of the list...of course B&W 804 (Because I own a pair)
Top of the line B&W Nautilus
Dalis
Vandersteen
Polk Ls series (There demos' at the Home Theater Show always blew me away.)
Kef's
Wilson 
Genelec
Paradigm
Dynaudio


----------



## mike c

Since I did not listen to them one after the other ...

I will have to name the three that I most liked:

Martin Logan Aeon i
B&W N805
Monitor Audio GS10


----------



## atledreier

rubbersoul said:


> Top of the list...of course B&W 804 (Because I own a pair)
> Top of the line B&W Nautilus
> Dalis
> Vandersteen
> Polk Ls series (There demos' at the Home Theater Show always blew me away.)
> Kef's
> Wilson
> Genelec
> Paradigm
> Dynaudio



What Dalis? I love most of their models, and own the Euphonia MS4s and CS4. Awesome value and great speakers. have you heard the MegaLines? NOW we're talking high-end. :yay:


----------



## Guest

Genelec 8200 series (8240 or 8250) or their 8000 series any of those. 
McIntosh Car Speakers, Dynaudio car speakers, Focal Pro SM8 and SM6. 

JBL LSR 4300 and 6300 series are excellent for their value. I like the focal pro stuff as well.


----------



## Maceo23

I have to say that the 2 most impressive speakers I have ever heard were the Vandersteen 5a and the Audio Artistry Vivaldi. Both were being run off of BEL Mk V amps. Really just the kind of stuff you could get lost in.


----------



## tc-60guy

Howdy folks, MBL's wacky omni space ships would be on my short list as would Yamaha's NSM 1000


----------



## ranjeetrain

Auditioned: Akai, Sansui, Philips, Samsung, LG, Sony, Bose, Wharfedale, Polk Audio, Yamaha, Telome, PSB, Onkyo, JBL, Infinity, Klipsch, Jamo, Tannoy, Dali, DynAudio, B&W (must be missing a few) :daydream:

Used: Akai, Philips, Sony, Klipsch, Dali

And the award goes to: :drumroll: Dali Ikon 6

Jamo D 590 was one pair of great sounding speakers. Though when I auditioned it, it was somewhat outside my budget. Good for me, because a few month later I got my hands on a pair of Dali. Outclasses everything around its price range. Also like Klipsches in general. Detailed and emotion-evoking :whistling:


----------



## warpdrive

I will only list the speakers that actually made me forget about the speaker, and listen to the music (which is what it is all about)

Thiel 2.3 (IIRC)
3A Reference MM de Capo (bookshelf sized but doesn't sound it)
B&W 800D
Vandersteen 5A
The original Quad ESL with a sub (forget which one)
One of the early 90's Martin Logans (forget the model. It was their top model at the time)


----------



## Guest

I got a chance to listen to the Klipsch Palladium P-39F last month. These are without a doubt the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. The most striking aspect was the clarity of the mid-range. 

Being a bit of a Klipsch fan no doubt clouds my perceptions somewhere inside my head, but I would take these over the B&W 802 etc. any day.


----------



## imbeaujp

Hello folks,

Here are some useful links regarding the Yamaha NS-1000:

http://www.thevintageknob.org/YAMAHA/NS1000/NS1000.html

http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/hfw/oldeworldehtml/yamahans1000m.html

http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/floorstanding-speakers/yamaha/PRD_120821_1594crx.aspx



For many people, this is the best speaker the ever heard I got 6 ns-1000 in my HT setup. Here is a tipical review taken from audioreview:

Summary:
I currently own four pairs of NS-1000M's and am a serious audio enthusiast and collector. I've heard many high end speakers from full ribbon panels and electrostatics to moving coil drivers. I would honestly have to say that Yamaha did build quite possibly one of the worlds greatest sounding loudspeakers ever! I would first like to talk about the build quality. They are absolute tanks! The cabinets are reinforced over and over again with enough dampening material for a 5cft enclosure. The crossovers were built for extreme duty. I could go into detail about the special metallized paper capacitors and other creative features which make them so unique but it would take too long. The 1.2" beryllium dome tweeters are built like the rest of these things, serious! They never stop impressing you with marvelous high frequencies. The 3.5" beryllium dome midranges have that same precise sound as the tweeters. Filling the room with glowing sound you could not even imagine. I find myself closing my eyes when listening to various albums to simulate that live experience. A little info on beryllium, it's lighter than magnesium and harder than titanium. Not to mention it's superior sound propagation. Finally we get to the 12" woofers. Some may think "exotic beryllium dome tweeters and midranges than cheap paper coned woofers, whats up?", Paper is very lightweight and stiff enough to handle most lower frequencies with super fast 
transitions and accuracy. The paper cone is the main reason the NS-1000M drops off below 40hz. In later models such as the NS-1000x they used an exotic carbon cone to extend the bass response even lower, but some say the overall sound quality of the woofer was hurt slightly up top. A compromise some are willing to take. The rest of the woofer is built to last with treated cloth surrounds, heavy duty cast aluminum baskets, and large ceramic magnet and voice coil assemblies. There are so many speakers out there I haven't even came close to hearing all of them, but I do have experience with many expensive high end audio pieces. To this day, I really consider the NS-1000M's to be one of the worlds greatest achievements in loudspeaker development. Thats really sad considering they are over 30 years old!

Strengths:
Simply everything . With the proper amplification or setup in general, the NS-1000's will sound unbelievably transparent and create one awesome sound stage. The woofer is light and incredibly responsive, the beryllium midrange throws out sound as if you are really there, and the beryllium tweeter dazzles you with highs that just sing and sing. All the while they are smooth as can be for hours of listening with no fatigue. Truly Phonomimal. Perhaps the biggest strength is there value. I'd put the NS-1000M up against almost any $20,000+ speaker.

Weaknesses:
Not a weakness by any means, but the woofer does drop off past 40hz, but from 40hz to 500hz these paper cone woofers are amazing and solid as a rock! Truly accurate bass with no exaggeration like others. Any serious system should use a subwoofer to pickup the extremely low frequencies anyway.


----------



## ranjeetrain

Ah, these Yammies remind me of Tannoy Kingdoms :foottap:


----------



## Rusty_man

I must say in my case and without doubt B&W 802D are the best speakers i have heard. Surreal price for a pair regarding my salary but it was great to listen to those for a very short hour. :clap:


----------



## rubbersoul

I myself have B&W speakers. 802's which I am very happy with the sound quality and the pure clarity of the speaker.
Everything is a matter of what your ear hears and what you can afford.


----------



## Rusty_man

Indeed great speakers. I have B&W 602S3 but am upgrading to 805s let´s see where that will lead me. For now 802d is way out of my league. 
I just hope 805s are ok as i haven´t yet had the chance to listen to them. 

:bigsmile: nice to see that you have nice taste rubbersoul.


----------



## Funkmonkey

So far, my favorites are the Totem Hawk. I am still auditioning so this post may have to be edited later, and I have only been listening inside my price range, and the Hawks are just over the high end (new), but they really impressed me. I have yet to purchase a really good set of Mid-Fi speakers, but have been listening to many. I have been somewhat of a low-Fi guy, el-cheap-O, until now. I was afraid that I would get hooked, before, and now I am sure of it.


----------



## rubbersoul

Rusty_man said:


> Indeed great speakers. I have B&W 602S3 but am upgrading to 805s let´s see where that will lead me. For now 802d is way out of my league.
> I just hope 805s are ok as i haven´t yet had the chance to listen to them.
> 
> :bigsmile: nice to see that you have nice taste rubbersoul.



I must admit I made a big error on typing my last post. I have the 804's not the 802's. They are out of my league also. I apologize. 
The 805's are a great speaker. You will be very happy with them. There clarity is unbelieveable. 
You are moving up.
Congratulations:yay:


----------



## rubbersoul

Totems are a fantatic speaker. I always make it a point to listen to there demostrations at the Home Theater Show. I was tempted to buy a system myself, however my room is fairly big and did not think they could handle my enviorment. Beautiful and well made and always sounded impressive.
congratulations :clap:


----------



## Rusty_man

Well i really am not looking anymore. 805s will be my choice. Have to find a suitable sub for them. Rotel rb 1080 will drive the speakers along with a rsx 1057 receiver. i thought about a pre stereo only for music but i think that by using this combination i will be able to get a versatile combo hoping for an upgrade in sound quality over my 602s3 that are being used with a 9 year old sony es receiver. By doing so i am able still to enjoy some movies over rsx 1057 and great stereo from rb 1080. It´s funny because the more av setups move further with new deconding processors and stuff the more i love listening to stereo sound. Kind of funny i guess. Friends if you have any advice feel free on doing so, i will apreciate it. Thnkx all.


----------



## Guest

Best speaker I have heard////my own RBH T2,,,,followed by my old Khorus X mk II
jared


----------



## yourgrandma

I just listened to a pair of B&W 802d's. That was pretty nice. Strangely, I wasn't blown away as I was expecting to be, but the sound just sort of crept up on me. They sound exactly the same at all volume levels. A little warmer than I was expecting, though. Now I just haveto convince B&W that I'm loaded and get them to fly me out to England to hear some Nautilus'.


----------



## grapenuts

Besided my own, The absolute best sound I've heard were a pair of Martin Logan Summits powered by two Pass Labs X600.5 monos....It has ruined my theater for me, but it was an amazing experience.


----------



## superchad

Out of the hundreds of speakers I have heard (yes hundreds as I travel to the Hi-Fi shows and such) I would have to say the MBL line which is insanely priced sound great but a real world honest to goodness hi-end speaker that sounds best to me is the Vandersteen 5A, powered woofers 11 and bass EQ to tune to your room along with first ordercrossovers, time and phase correct....this speaker is amazing!


----------



## yourgrandma

Wilson WattPuppies sounded pretty nice today. Oddly, I prefered the WattPuppies to the Maxx. I think the room had a lot to do with that. The Maxx were run off all Audio Research gear. A 200 watt amp on each channel. The WattPuppies were run on Ayre gear. I also listened to the Martin Logan Summit, but they were a bit outclassed by the $28,000 WattPuppies and the $50,000 Maxx. I would have checked out some Magneans, but I was short on time. I plan to revisit the store, though. The people working there were fantastically kind, nothing like what one has come to expect at such a high end retailer. The guy helping me was actually happy to hear some of my unusual demo material, and put to bed my use of lossless tracks on an iPod as demo material. Side by side with a CD was more of a difference than I would have imagined. 

I only had time for a couple albums, but those Wilsons, as much as people like to knock them, sounded pretty nice to me.


----------



## conchyjoe7

I too am a huge fan of the Wilson WATT/Puppy, and like you; prefer it to the MAXX...also an absolutely terrific speaker. Trust me on this...people that disparage Wilson speakers have usually either: a. Not heard them, or: b. Cannot afford them (and that's a LOT of people), or if they can are just too "frugal" to buy them. My first encounter with the WWP was at a Stereophile High End show in Los Angeles in ~1990, and I was immediately smitten. I've heard them as well as many other incredible speakers since then, but with each iteration Wilson (IMHO) keeps geting closer and closer to as perfect as a speaker will ever be. In other words: MY top ranking speaker on the planet, and to those that disparage them::neener:
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## alan monro

Danny the best speakers i have heard . All speakers sound good in their place . Rock concert spkrs sound great at a concert , the speakers at a jazz gig sound great . My mates speakers in his HT sound great . As to the best i have heard , is a very hard question . Alan Monro .


----------



## mdrake

Maybe we should change the name of this thread to "Best Setups That You've Heard" :R I have heard really good speakers sound awful in a bad setup and mediocre speakers sound awesome in really good setups. I don't think there is one magic component, wire or speaker but that it is the combination of all parts working as one that creates a great setup. Of course there are exceptions. :bigsmile: As far as best speaker that I have heard I would have to give the node to the Magnepan 3.6. 

Matt


----------



## Guest

Hi, they were the not so known GERMAN PHYSICS Loreley mk III.
I listened to the top version, the one with carbon DDD driver, with two top Burmester monoblock and top cd player and pre also by Burmester, even if the best results i listened to had obtained with an analog tape recorder...

As you see in *this brochure* they are big and 925 lbs of weight. (EACH!!)

And, listen, they are not the TOP model, which is the *Gaudi*, of course more expensive and bigger 1584 lbs of weight each...:scared:


----------



## superchad

Those GP Gaudi speakers make my near 6ft tall 310lb each speakers look like a bookshelf speaker!
I hear 2 of the GP speakers and they are great........and for that money they better be!
The Vandersteen 5A has my vote simply because it has to be the best speaker with the most features for the money, powered woofers 11 band adjustable bass EQ tuning, First Order Crossover, Time and Phase correct and Richard Vanddersteen is a very nice guy to hang out with and talk to, if you want straight talk share a dinner or even a phone call with Richard as he is very honest and blunt, I wish more Hi-End manufacture's were like him.


----------



## frosti7

My friend has some really nice VMPS Tower II
Amazing full-range sound


----------



## ringbearer3791

Well, I haven't heard a lot of the speakers that seem to be getting so much love in this thread, but the best I've ever heard had to be a pair of Snell XA90s.


----------



## drdoan

I haven't heard too many super expensive speakers, but, of the speakers I have heard at length, I will put my vote on the SVS-SB-01's for the best value in speakers, and, the Vandersteen 5a's for the best speaker I have heard. Dennis


----------



## Guest

Loaded question.

If its for Audio, it matters. If its for digital domain video, not so much.

Experience with live instruments being played (not necessarily amplified instruments) helps a little. May be a little easier with video (what DOES a train running into a bus sound like?). Most entertaining works there.

I guess it comes down to your taste and what you like - or have come to believe is most acceptable.

Best extremes I've heard and liked for obviously VERY different reasons are Quad Electrostatics on one end and Khorns on the other (Audio).

Most of all the rest fall towards the middle if made before MP3 algorithms.

Best compromise I have heard between the Quads and Khorns are VMPS IIa/r circa 1987 (like a Border Collie / Mastiff mix kinda). Got the VMPS's now but am thinking of going back to horns, maybe.

Older stuff IS better for Audio. I remain hopeful.

Video - anything that is dynamic, images, and has a KA sub.

Then again thats just my opinion and I could be wrong 

KIA


----------



## pwrjam

McIntosh XRT2K
hooked up to McIntosh's very BEST amps 2x MC2KW (one per channel)
sorry, but I forgot exatly what model preamp and CD player was there but rest assured it was alll high quality mcintosh. NEVER have I heard sound come at me so effortlessly with such dynamics and life to it. I believe they were also some of the tallest speakers I've ever seen in person standing at ~7 ft tall. Too bad the whole setup costs as much or more then the avrage super car. I think it was something in the range of $300-400k :unbelievable: :thud:

Recently I heard a set of bookshelves made by B&W that sounded stunning. The model on that was 685. Listening to dave matthew's band live through those speakers was very nice to hear. Their small size was also pretty deciving since they really didn't NEED a sub to get your feet tapping. Much more in the avrage stereophile's impulse buy range of $650 

I'd really like to find a good local paradigm dealer so I can audition them.


----------



## pwrjam

pwrjam said:


> McIntosh XRT2K
> hooked up to McIntosh's very BEST amps 2x MC2KW (one per channel)
> sorry, but I forgot exatly what model preamp and CD player was there but rest assured it was alll high quality mcintosh. NEVER have I heard sound come at me so effortlessly with such dynamics and life to it. I believe they were also some of the tallest speakers I've ever seen in person standing at ~7 ft tall. Too bad the whole setup costs as much or more then the avrage super car. I think it was something in the range of $300-400k :unbelievable: :thud:
> 
> Recently I heard a set of bookshelves made by B&W that sounded stunning. The model on that was 685. Listening to dave matthew's band live through those speakers was very nice to hear. Their small size was also pretty deciving since they really didn't NEED a sub to get your feet tapping. Much more in the avrage stereophile's impulse buy range of $650
> 
> I'd really like to find a good local paradigm dealer so I can audition them.


I think I heard speaks to rival the mcitoshs...
Quad ESL-2905... Absolutly amazing speaker Granted they don't go sub sonic, but the sounds that they reproduce is so fast and accuate! all that for **only** $11.5k. still way more then I can personally afford but at the same time much better bang for the buck then the mcintoshes.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I noticed you mentioned you had the Klispch Jubilee speakers.....

I'm new to this sight, but not to Klipsch speakers. I own the Heritage KG series.

The advice I'm looking for is I just bought 3- Klispch Jubilee speakers, but I found out unfortunately that they do not have the K402 horns.....They are just the bottoms.

It was a quick auction, so I didn't have a lot of time to get answers.:hissyfit:

How hard is it to find the tops? I paid $800 for all 3, was that a good deal or did I make a mistake?

Thanks for taking the time to answer me

Tony


----------



## Guest

Forty years ago today (thanks for making me feel old) my family was invited to my mom's employers (a husband/wife lawyer team) for Thanksgiving dinner. I walked into their living room and saw things I never knew existed: a pair of giant triangular speakers snugly wedged into each front corner and a huge amp with two big, blue meters on the front. Mr. Anderson turned it on and I've been an audiophile ever since. While technology has advanced, and even the newer Klipschhorns have been improved, I've never been so impressed with a sound system as I was that day.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Shackers, and don't forget to play Alice's Restaurant.


----------



## rcarlton

OccamsChainsaw said:


> Forty years ago today (thanks for making me feel old) my family was invited to my mom's employers (a husband/wife lawyer team) for Thanksgiving dinner. I walked into their living room and saw things I never knew existed: a pair of giant triangular speakers snugly wedged into each front corner and a huge amp with two big, blue meters on the front. Mr. Anderson turned it on and I've been an audiophile ever since. While technology has advanced, and even the newer Klipschhorns have been improved, I've never been so impressed with a sound system as I was that day.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the Shackers, and don't forget to play Alice's Restaurant.


The magic of Klipschorns! Awesome. Sounds like he was running them with McIntosh MC2505 or 2105. Sweet!:hsd:


----------



## Sonnie

I wonder... I really wonder... just how many Klipsch speakers have been paired with McIntosh amps? That number has got to be on up there.


----------



## Nuance

Vandersteen 5A's.


----------



## John S

OccamsChainsaw said:


> Forty years ago today (thanks for making me feel old) my family was invited to my mom's employers (a husband/wife lawyer team) for Thanksgiving dinner. I walked into their living room and saw things I never knew existed: a pair of giant triangular speakers snugly wedged into each front corner and a huge amp with two big, blue meters on the front. Mr. Anderson turned it on and I've been an audiophile ever since. While technology has advanced, and even the newer Klipschhorns have been improved, I've never been so impressed with a sound system as I was that day.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the Shackers, and don't forget to play Alice's Restaurant.


Same thing happened to me when, forty years ago, I heard some decent high end musical content on some KLH speakers bookshelves at a friend's house. I was hooked on audio forever. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Warpdrv

Nuance said:


> Vandersteen 5A's.



Saw that coming.... :dumbcrazy::surrender:



Mine so far to date would be the Paradigm Signature S8 .v2.....

Very nice looking and sound spectacular to me....


----------



## Nuance

Warpdrv said:


> Saw that coming.... :dumbcrazy::surrender:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine so far to date would be the Paradigm Signature S8 .v2.....
> 
> Very nice looking and sound spectacular to me....


haha! I saw yours coming too. 

I hope you had a happy Thanksgiving bud.


----------



## sha-zam

Hey guys. The absolute best set of speakers I have ever heard for music is a pair of modded/rebuilt Acoustic Research AR-28bxi speakers done by Bill LeGal at Millersound. The articulation is to die for! These speakers are so clear and transparent that I can hear depths of the music that I have not heard on any other system, period. I originally took these speakers to him to have new surrounds, but I realized quickly the master craftsman that he is and gave him carte blanche to rebuild the speakers as he saw fit. I figured they would sound good, but....wow, they knocked my socks off! The imaging, the clarity, the balance; everything is spot on. Bill is not only a master technician, but an artist at his craft as well. He replaced the original cones with custom balanced cones that he made, replaced the suspension and surrounds, he rebuilt the crossovers, replaced the tweeters, re-tuned the cabinets, he even polished up the exteriors! He also redesigned the cap with a proprietary design of his that reduces heat buildup and improves the efficiency of the driver, and replaced the binding posts, and I'm sure did other things I'm not even aware of. I've had friends listen to these that say they easily rival any $10,000 pair on the market. And on top of that, Bill is an honest guy. He and his wife Loretta were both very warm and friendly and sincerely interested in getting to know me, I've come to find they treat all their clients like family. They are sweet people, and strive to do good in the world, and the speakers that he builds and rebuilds are nothing short of astonishing.


----------



## Guest

I have BOSE speakers, I think there the best out there, could be wrong... im very happy with them.......


----------



## thewong

I had the pleasure to hear this weekend 

living room : stereo setup

Dynaudio Consequence 

Home theater setup

front and center : Dynaudio acoustics M2
surround : Dynaudio I forgot the model 

10x bryston amp ( 4B and 3B ) all configure mono

It was fantatic to hear !!!!:yay2:

Best sound ever


----------



## Ronm1

Thiel 6's
Revel 10b


----------



## a1161979

Just this morning i heard the Linn Akurate and all i could say was wow... My jaw hit the floor, maybe not HT speakers but for Stereo systems simply amazing


----------



## Quartermaster

Man I really love my Definitive 7002’s:bigsmile:


----------



## BrianAbington

Best that I have heard...

Wilson audio...The big ones that you can individualy aim the mid and tweeter pods.

But as for something that I will someday be able to afford...
I was very impressed with the Definitive 7001's or 2's which ever are current top of the line. 
Blu ray...uncompressed audio...integra pre/pro/amp combo...with the matching surrounds and center channel. 

The crane chase scene of casino royale really stuck with me. Those speakers made it sound like some one was actualy firing a gun in the room. 

This was demoed with a 50something" Runco plasma T.V...and this was the first time that I thought the sound was to big for the picture. 

Absolutly amazing.


----------



## SVO

I have been to quite a few shows over the years and heard many. 

Price absolutely no object- Wilson X-1 Grand Slam. Astonishing. Needs a HUGE room. And a fortune. Literally.

Price nearly no object- Genesis 6 Series. If you ever get a chance to hear these, even if a major road trip is involved, do it. Planar-magnetic like transparency in a dynamic speaker that can actually work well in something smaller than a castle. Still, you could buy a really good car for this money. And the business side of the company is a disaster.

For Non-trust-funded: NHT Evolution T6 all around. I have a love/hate relationship with Stereophile. On the one hand, they give product manufacturers advanced copies of the reviews (including "good value" $1k+ cables) BEFORE the deadline to buy ads for the same issue. And, who wudda guessed, strong reviews=lots of revenue! On the other hand they really do complete reviews and their staff's consensus is usually pretty on. 

The Evolution sat as far and away their least expensive Class A speaker system for a long time, and it deserved it. Gives up merely a bit of detail and imaging to the above speakers. Astounding dynamic capability. Complex set-up, with lots of outboard electronics and powered woofer sections, but can be tuned well to most rooms, even average sized.

The fact it was never a huge hit and is discontinued is great evidence that most a/v buyers are really looking for rosewood, power meters, exotic materials and anything else to make their buddies ooh and ahh, rather than actual performance. In fact, that could be said of nearly all NHT products, which have had a better performance/price ratio than just about any in-store brand, and yet they have struggled. Plain Jane looks probably has something to do with that.

JD


----------



## Guest

Hello All,
Everything pails in comparison to the best speakers I have ever heard in fact I have been trying to acquire a pair like them for the last 39 years but have failed in my quest. When I was a young lad my dad and I would often spend a Saturday afternoon at some of the now long gone Hi-Fi boutique shops in the State of Washington. As we listened to the various speakers looking up and seeing my dad smiling and whispering to me " did you hear that" I knew right then greatness had fallen upon me and in that moment I had just heard the best speaker I would ever hear.


----------



## BrianAbington

so what were they? maybe someone here can help you find some....course being almost 40yrs old they may sound like by now.


----------



## Guest

I seem to recall there were many if you get my drift, but some manufactures that come to mind were Dynaco, AR/Teledyne, Klipsch, Allison ect... ears minds and hearts do unusual things when listening to great music through great music reproduction devices.


----------



## SVO

RLA said:


> Hello All,
> Everything pails in comparison to the best speakers I have ever heard in fact I have been trying to acquire a pair like them for the last 39 years but have failed in my quest. When I was a young lad my dad and I would often spend a Saturday afternoon at some of the now long gone Hi-Fi boutique shops in the State of Washington. As we listened to the various speakers looking up and seeing my dad smiling and whispering to me " did you hear that" I knew right then greatness had fallen upon me and in that moment I had just heard the best speaker I would ever hear.


Nice story. My dad and I were like oil and water on every subject, save one: audio. I caught the bug from him early (AR 2Ax, Dynaco amps, etc.). One day I had the Who cranked up in my room and he came in so I figured I was busted, but he wanted to know what I was listening to. He made a tape of sections of Quadrophenia and listened to it (with most of the vocals edited out) often. He lost most of his hearing in one ear as a child, so he under-appreciated stereo (yes, there was hi-end mono). I'm sure he would get quite a kick out of today's SOTA, with 7.1 etc. Cheers.


----------



## Guest

I have not listen too much speakers but i heard the Martin Logan Vantage and i think it is best!:yay:


----------



## daniel

They are the best that I have heard ( and still hear) in my listening room.:bigsmile:


----------



## Richard in SF

Seconding a guy from a couple of years ago: Ohm F. The best I ever owned were the little brothers: Ohm G. They unfortuneately died of foam rot, and I have never heard as good since.


----------



## Jason_Nolan

I saw the Mcintosh XRT2K or whatever they were, but they didn't turn them on. The quality of the build was great though. I don't know how they sounded, but I've never seen a more beautifully built set of speakers.

I've heard Focal BE something or others. They sounded awesome. 

I would love to hear the Revel Salon 2's, which I plan on soon.

For inwalls I would have to agree about the Concertos. They sounded very nice.


----------



## mjb1023

I had the opportunity to hear Martin Logan founder Gale Sanders' personal reference system at his home in Lawrence, KS about 8 years back. To say it was amazing would be an understatement. He had the 7ft tall Statement system driven by four Krell FPB700 monoblocks an a Conrad Johnson ART preamp.


----------



## Madmartigano

The best I remember hearing were a pair of Wilson WATT/Puppy speakers driven by Spectral electronics at the Home Entertainment Expo 2003 in San Francisco. My Merlin TSM-MMe speakers with Martin Logan's Grotto i subwoofer come in a distant second. I would love to hear Von Schweikert's line of speakers, though. From what I've read, many people think those speakers top Wilson's.


----------



## Peter Jon White

The first speakers that really impressed me were Rogers BBC monitors, from about 1972. A few years later, I bought the Spendor version (pretty much the same speaker). The very best speakers I've ever heard are Martin Logan Vistas, which I now own. I would assume Martin Logan's larger speakers would sound even better. But if I can't afford them, I'd rather not know how good they are. ;-)


----------



## KptKrunch

Best speakers I ever owned (and still do) are my Totem Hawks in my two channel rig. The sound the produce for such small towers belies belief. It's uncanny and boy can they play deep and articulate bass. 

Best speakers I ever heard period were probably some JM Labs Grand Utopias - huge speakers, very neutral, and second would be Eleganza 7 foot towers (made by Monster, as in the cable). Of course, both speakers were driven by gear that you could buy a car with, so I take both of those sessions with a grain of salt. 

A speaker only reproduces what it is fed. When demoing expensive speakers in the future, I'll bring my Hawks along (they're small enough  ) to compare directly against the speakers I like being driven by the same equipment in the same room. The difference may not be as large as it may seem (especially for the price tag).


----------



## andy123

I love my Kustom KPC215H PA Speaker they are the best. I have used them alot in parties in open air. They sounds terrific.


----------



## HionHiFi

Well to answer that question I have to first state that I've heard plenty of nice speakers at a few CES shows I've been to. Specifically "The Show." 

The best speakers I've had the pleasure of owning and hearing was a pair of Von Schweikert VR-4's from the 2001-2003 time frame. A true full range speaker the VR-4 is. At the time I owned them they were about $3k, but went on to retail for more than $6k by the time they finished production. I still dream about that speaker. I WILL own it again.


----------



## Jason_Nolan

There are several VR-4's for sale on Audiogon now. It looks like they're asking about 8K for the Von Schweikert Audio vr-4 sr mk2.

Not sure if you're aware of this site or not. 

Good luck.


----------



## 8086

Paradigm Signature S8 v.4 & v.5 , Paradigm Signature Servo, and on McIntosh Solid State amplification and McIntosh Solid State pre-amplification. The sound was very well balanced, clear, the servo 15 produces bass so buttery smooth, musical, and flat.


----------



## Teyry

Best speakers I've ever heard were my personal pair of Dunlavy SC-IV speakers mixed with a pair of Vandersteen 2WQ subwoofers. 
2nd favorite were Thiel's, it's been a long time and I can't remember the model number. I believe they may have been the 7.2 or the CS6, I've listened to many Thiels and enjoyed them all.
Other speakers I really liked were the Infinity IRS Sigma, B&W 801's, and speakers by JM Labs and Montana .... I believe they were the Master Reference.
I also like Vandersteen loudspeakers. 
Always wanted to hear the Dunlavy SC-VI and the Duntech Sovereign.


----------



## 8086

Richard in SF said:


> Seconding a guy from a couple of years ago: Ohm F. The best I ever owned were the little brothers: Ohm G. They unfortuneately died of foam rot, and I have never heard as good since.



Foam rot is not the end of the a speakers life. Any speaker can be refoamed and repaired to it's factory condition. The Speaker Exchange in Tampa, Fl are masters of all matters involving transducer repairs, including voicecoils and foam surrounds. They are very well reviewed and highly regarded. 

If you still have your OHM speakers, I'd suggest you give them a call; last time I checked their rates were very reasonable for the services they provide. As a matter of fact, they specialize in the repair of OHM speakers. 

http://www.speakerex.com/
http://www.speakerex.com/speaker_repair.html
http://www.speakerex.com/pics/Speaker_Repair_Form.pdf

(I think it was sterophile that gave them a good review years ago)


----------



## walmat

First off I'm nowhere near an audiofile and I don't have a trained ear but as a guitar player I think I know or at least have an opinion on what speakers sound good. The first time I heard a set of PSB speakers playing Stevie Ray Vaughan I was floored at their clarity, warmth, detail, and depth of sound. I found out later that these B25's were only PSB's Image line which is second from the bottom. Now I know there is better out there but these little guys really impressed me so much so that I use them for fronts.:clap:


----------



## Jarrod

I've heard some nice setups from B&W (Matrix 801) and Martin Logan that were actually somewhat affordable. But in terms of price-is-no-object, absolute best with no other qualifications, I'd have to go with the Pipedreams line array speakers. Completely 3-D imaging and just amazing detail and clarity. I closed my eyes and it literally sounded like the musicians were in the room with me. I would pay admission to hear those speakers again in a proper listening room.


----------



## DaveN

I really liked the Wilson Maxx 3 in an all Audio Research rig. The room was not ideal and I do not believe that they lived up to their potential but the sound was great. I also listened to MBL 101 speakers with MBL equipment. The sound was very good but not the best. The Maggie 20.1 with Cary tubes were really sweet on vocals.


----------



## deafbykhorns

Khorns for dynamics
PMC for jazz and serious listening
Quads for nearfield


----------



## recruit

Wilson Benesch would be my favourite speaker make, in particular the A.C.T and Discovery's are my favourites


----------



## notchyours

My dad had a pair of Dali Royal Towers set up at his place when I went to visit him a couple years back. These little speakers just blew my mind. Very small footprint with a very BIG sound. Now, I haven't had a chance to demo large quantities of loudspeakers of varying brands, but from what I have listened to these outperformed them all.

Here it is a couple years later and I am listening to these beauties as I sit and write this post! I feel very fortunate to have a pair of Dali speakers having only invested in one pair of floorstanding speakers prior to getting these. I feel these will be around for quite a long time.


----------



## fabulousfrankie

The Martin Logan Summit's I own.


----------



## sivadselim

Apogee Duetta II
Allison Acoustics Four


----------



## Josuah

Updating my list. New speakers I have listened to in bold.

Monitor Audio Bronze line
Monitor Audio Silver S6, S8, S10
Definitive Tech BP10s?
Hsu VT-12
Castle Avon
Swan 2.1
Onix Reference 1
Onix Reference 3
B&W Bookshelves (705 or 805)
*AV123 LS-6
Magnepan 12, 1.6, 3.6
Martin Logan Source, Purity
Analysis Audio Omicron or Epsilon
Usher Be-718
Spendor (older generation)
AV123 Strata Mini*

My favorite are the Analysis Audio speakers. But they're too pricey. I use Magnepan 1.6 (second best on that list) speakers in my 2-channel reference setup now.


----------



## Tannoy

verry nice and verry expensive....

maybe to nice and expensive...










they have hidden a 15" driver in there, this cabinet is hudge....


----------



## StereoPackRat

I've been lucky enough to hear a lot of excellent speakers at shops and shows, and I could come up with a number of different categories of "best". However, I'll go with the category of "Speakers that inspired the most immediate, lasting lust to possess", since I believe it gets to the heart of the matter.

Winner: Dynaudio Sapphires, as played by Wadia in their demo room at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest 2008. A little bit more relaxed sound than most Dynaudio's, but with all the usual precision and dynamic liveliness. Simply beautiful, with a midrange to die for. They're $16,000.00 until the limited edition sells out, which is not as ridiculously expensive as some high-end contenders, but it's still way more than I am likely to have while they're still available.

Runners up: Energy Veritas 1.8's, as set up in a Good Guys! store I worked in about 10 years ago. Properly positioned, run by the best electronics we could muster (Sony ES or Adcom CD players & Adcom separates), these things were unbelievable. The Dynaudio Sapphires sound eerily like the same speaker, only better.

JBL's Synthesis K2 system, as demo'ed in their Harman International demo trailer at RMAF 2009. I sold Klipsch once upon a time, and I just never could love them, although I respected them. This is the first horn system that has ever made me say, "I need that!" A remarkable balance of dynamic impact with natural midrange and treble. The bass was simply phenomenal.


----------



## Chicagorep

Totem Wind Designs, simply breath taking


----------



## goonstopher

Have any of the MANY people who love the vandsteen 5a compared it to the standard 5?

The 5's are much more affordable. 

Also I am shocked to not hear one mention of Salk speakers around here, they get amazing feedback.


----------



## dyohn

The all-time best sounding speakers I've ever had the pleasure to hear were MBL 101-Xtreme Radialstrahlers. They created the only sound field I've ever heard that could be mistaken for a live concert performance.


----------



## schmutziger

Best floorstander:
Guru Pro Audio QM60








Havn't heard anything in its league...
not even focal maestro utopia is as complete as the QM60.

best standmount:
Guru pro audio QM10 
you just dont believe your ears


----------



## Sam Ash

dyohn said:


> The all-time best sounding speakers I've ever had the pleasure to hear were MBL 101-Xtreme Radialstrahlers. They created the only sound field I've ever heard that could be mistaken for a live concert performance.


Hi David, I did not even know about the existence of MBL, I just checked the speakers you mentioned and must admit these babies are quite amazing.

The best speakers I have heard is the KEF Reference 207/2, I thought they were absolutely breath taking. Have you heard the KEF 207/2 ?

Speakers like the KEF reference series and B&W Diamond Reference are quite expensive as you may know. Are there any American built speakers that you've heard that offer the same level of performance but are really reasonably priced.

In other words, what is the best value audiophile/reference speakers that you've heard ?


----------



## bambino

I'm going with sonnies answer. I've got all paradigm.


----------



## recruit

I have to say that the new ProAc Response D28's are really becoming one of the best speakers I have heard and if I may be so bold I prefer them to the Wilson Benesch Discovery's I had, they just do everything right musically!!


----------



## petec62

Love my Carver Amazings, Silver Edition. Best sounding speaker I've ever heard.
They want lots (and lots) of power but they really do sound great !
(3) 12" woofers and a 48" ribbon, Freq Response 22Hz to 40kHz Impedance 8 Ohms Sensitivity 92 dB Power Handling 35-600 Watts


----------



## thedubemaster

The best speakers I have ever heard were the Wilson Audio Maxx 3 but for most
people the price make them unattainable. Closest thing to being there as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Toby Jack

Paradigm Studio 100. I'm sure there are better sounding speakers out there but these were the best I've heard so far. They made me want to listen with my eyes closed but at the same time they were so beautiful I just had to stare at them slack-jawed.

Those MBL 101-Xtreme Radial Strahlers are insane looking! I don't even understand how that hourglass mechanism even produces sound.


----------



## DanTheMan

This one will make you guys laugh. The best speakers I've heard so far are the Behringer B2031P (within it's limits) and my own homemade jobbies. Scary and means nothing.
This will tell you more about what speakers are good:
Theory:
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2008/12/part-3-relationship-between-loudspeaker.html
Practice:
http://www.soundstagenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=18

Dan


----------



## jeff76

Vandersteen 5a in a treated room with $$$ gear. 

My 5 m&k s150's running on 250 watts each of proceed power.


----------



## recruit

jeff76 said:


> Vandersteen 5a in a treated room with $$$ gear.
> 
> My 5 m&k s150's running on 250 watts each of proceed power.


Out of curiosity what sub/subs are you running with the M&K's ?


----------



## Andre

a french speaker called Elipson. I still remeber their sound even though it has been 20years


----------



## mjg100

Some of the best that I have heard:

Klipsch Jubilee with custom crossovers.
Meridian DSP6000's

The Klipsch Jubilee system with dual DTS-10 subs may be the best HT system that I have heard. My JTR T8 system with multiple DIY sealed subs in a treated room is probably the second best HT that I have heard. I have heard over a 100 systems.


----------



## djxs.ee

JBL E50's :bigsmile:


----------



## Andre

Somehow I don't care what they sound like. IF Tesla made a pair of speakers they would look like this.


----------



## Lucky7!

Best ever would be William's Unitys. My friend Terry's Franks are so close it's hard to call, and the Franks v2 will be auditioned in a fortnight so I might change my opinion then.

Best commercial stuff I recall hearing were some large ATC actives and some modified Tannoy DMT215-II


----------



## recruit

Wow that is some serious magnet structure on the speakers A9X :yikes:


----------



## Lucky7!

recruit said:


> Wow that is some serious magnet structure on the speakers A9X :yikes:


Do you mean this photo?










There's 5 drivers in there.


----------



## recruit

Yes it is and I do understand how many drivers are there but it just looks very cool with how the magnet structure looks


----------



## Lucky7!

recruit said:


> Yes it is and I do understand how many drivers are there but it just looks very cool with how the magnet structure looks


Cool, most people don't understand what's in there. I agree it looks great but mine will be enclosed in the final unit so all you'll see are the two 15's and the horn section.


----------



## mjcmt

B&W Nautilus...the best I heard with the B&W 801, Avantgarde Trio not far behind

Urei 813 in a studio control room....unbelievable!


----------



## gsmollin

It was in 1972, and the speaker was the Electro-Voice Sentry IV, full-range horn studio monitor. They cost $550 each, 5th-level wholesale, and I wanted them so much that I'm still sorry I didn't buy them. Never mind that I was earning $8000/year at the time. Anyway, here's a link to the data sheet.
http://archives.telex.com/archives/EV/Speakers/EDS/Sentry IV EDS.pdf


----------



## kenwoodfanboy

for me it has to be a tie between my grandfathers bose 401s and my uncles afinity duak woofer speakers (can't remember the model number though on the affinitys) cheers


----------



## callas01

Dynaudio Confidence C1s and Contour 5.4s, 

Also T+A and Amphion makes some awesome speaker. 

Totems are great also. 

I have heard Wilson Audio and Dali, Canton, B&W 802Ds and 804S's, Paradigm Studios

but still the C1s and the 5.4s, have outclassed everything I have heard to date.


----------



## GuitarCry

I've recently had the privilege to audition the TAD Reference 1. They stand out in every way. Sound, size and price :rubeyes:


----------



## taoggniklat

Hmmm

Well....

Vandersteen 7's
Salk Soundscape 12's
Fritz Carbon 7's
Von Schiwkert Research VR4

To list a few.


----------



## GranteedEV

I don't know about "best", but the Usher CP-8571 Diamond DMD rather impressed me.


----------



## martinez331

I just listened to some B&W Diamond 800 Series floor standing speakers powered by a McIntosh setup... so sweeet!!!!:T

Nils Lofgren never sounded so real!


----------



## Spuddy

Gotta be Snell E/II's for me now, though they have Scan-Speak Discovery woofers in them because the originals were missing, so I don't know how that changes things from the original either way.. Whatever the case, nothing else comes close that I've ever heard- so pure!


----------



## Cory Phoenix

For me, it's a pair of Martin Logan Spires matched with a Motif center that a buddy of mine owns. I actually went out and bought the Beyonce concert Blu-ray he demoed for me once. I was convinced it was the best sounding concert blu I'd ever heard.....for some reason, it doesn't sound quite as stellar at my house! lol!


----------



## dat56

I know there's a bazillion speakers I've never heard and never will hear, but within my rather limited experience, I'd say the best home speakers I've heard were, in no particular order:

1 - mid-eighties, Flip's Stereo in STL MO, klipschorns in a HUGE, reverberant room, playing Paul Simon's "Graceland".

2 - Dougy's man-cave, lately, Bose 901 Series VI's with any good recording. Close your eyes and be transported!

3 - early nineties; Audioport in KC MO; some small Sonus Faber 2-ways playing what -I don't remember, but I do remember the sound - Totally detached from the speakers and with bass that seemed impossible for their size...actually may have had subs, too, but I'm not sure. Whatever, the sound was killer.

4 - Big Polk RTA-SRS speakers back in the eighties, maybe. The big dogs with eight mid-woofers, and I believe, four tweeters plus a big passive radiator. VERY 3-D! Also, excellent bass.

5 - Almost every pair of Deinitive-Technology speakers I've ever heard. Actually, it's not that the sound trumps everything else, but just the fact that every time I hear them, regardless of model or horrible set-up, they sound good. I've never owned a pair, though!


----------



## LAB3

My Late Dad's 1979 Klipsch Cornwall. I gave my son my mint Cerwin Vega AT-15 to make room for them.
I forgot how "Musical" they are. The horns are very clear in my small 20X20 den.


----------



## kev

some best speakers i have ever heard:
- martin logan aerius
- atc (but i don't remember the exact type)
- tannoy kensington
- lumenwhite
- venture
- spendor sp100
- harbeth ls35


----------



## Stereo_Dave

Back in the mid 80's I was employed as an installer (car-fi and home) for an Ultra high end shop (hi-fi heaven, GB wi) At the time I couldnt fathom the $$ folks were throwing down for speakers (amps, processors, everything) We had the logans, and so many others I don't remember- They all sounded GREAT- my favorite was the giant (B&O, or B&W ??) 6 foot tall beasts, looked like a triangle on the bottom w/ a rectangle on it, then another triangle section, and another triangle. My memory could be hazy on this. IIRC they were like $20k ?? At night we would Jam STP, Nirvana, Tesla, etc. on them - nice -


----------



## JoeESP9

B&W 801 Matrix. Are these the ones?


----------



## Stereo_Dave

Yup, we had alot of fun wailing on them. There was a hair salon 2 doors down that would complain about the "noise" teehee.


----------



## rotfan

This is technically a speaker system that could be state of the art. The Hill Plasma
with response from 700 hz to 100,000 hz. Going down from there is the Apogee
Stages taking over from 700 hz down to 200 hz, followed by Apogee Scintillas from 
200 hz down to 25 hz. I heard this system, but unfortunately the room acoustics
were very bad (boomy bass, early reflections and depth was not there. The 
speakers in a proper acoustic environment would be awesome. Power came from
a massive array of huge Krell amplifiers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rotfan

A close up of the Hill Plasma speaker


----------



## LAB3

rotfan said:


> This is technically a speaker system that could be state of the art. The Hill Plasma
> with response from 700 hz to 100,000 hz. Going down from there is the Apogee
> Stages taking over from 700 hz down to 200 hz, followed by Apogee Scintillas from
> 200 hz down to 25 hz. I heard this system, but unfortunately the room acoustics
> were very bad (boomy bass, early reflections and depth was not there. The
> speakers in a proper acoustic environment would be awesome. Power came from
> a massive array of huge Krell amplifiers!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW, I need to get out more. Never seen them before. lddude: All those amps etc.:yikes: Looks SUPER Expensive.Took me years to collect what I have. Glad I am Happy with my system. I would like to upgrade my AVR to seperates.


----------



## Sirbrine

I haven't listened to a lot of speakers but have been very pleased with the two purchases I made over the last 20 years or so. My first speakers were Boston Acoustics T-830s and I always enjoyed listening to them. I replaced them about a year ago with a pair of Salk Songtowers which filled the room with sound and imaged so much better I was truly amazed. The SongCenter also blends incredibly well with the SongTowers when watching movies.


----------



## chashint

I will throw another bone to the Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus, simply spectacular sound.
Not really a fan of the seashell design, but if I could afford them and the electronics to dirve them I would figure out a way to make the room design seashell friendly.


----------



## DanTheMan

Every time I see them I think about taking a shower.:scratch: Strange.

Dan


----------



## LAB3

I don't remember what they look like.:sad: More crazy expensive equipment?? That I can't afford.


----------



## tesseract

The B&W Nautilus was a product of 5 years of R&D. It was developed to study the boundaries of what could be done with conventional dynamic transducers. It was initially a test mule only, to be used for trickle down effect, but B&W decided to market the design.


----------



## dagjohnsen

Sonus Faber Elipsa:T

And Infinity IRS Beta:R


----------



## rab-byte

When I first started working at Best Buy (5 years ago) I was introduced to Klipsch and fell in love. After listening to them for a ling time (in store) I found I was starting to like the sound of the JBL speakers midrange better but still liked the highs of the Klipsch. 

About a year later our store was remodeled and a Magnolia was added. We were introduced to Vienna, DefTech, and Martin Logan. All these brands completely destroyed the Klipsch speakers, even the reference we started carrying. 

I loved the deep base that DefTech created, the nuance and detail from the Viennas, the crisp but not painful highs that Martin Logan Montage (ribbon tweeters) provided. But most of all I loved the compleat package that the Martin Logan Claritys provided. 

I found a local dealer who sold the full line of Martin Logan and listened to the Summits powered off of Mc monoblocks and I swayer I has a "transient listening experience" listening to Tom Petty I could point to the band members, at time I swayer I saw flashes of light. I almost had a panic attack. That was the best experience of my listening life. 

Since that day I have been a Martin Logan fan boy. 

I couldn't afford to get the Summits but did get a great deal on my Vantages. 

I would love to hear the Statements just once and can't wait till I can experience the new CLX line.

In closing. Martin Logan all the way!!!


----------



## LAB3

Logans are a Great speaker too. I like the older Klipsch Heritage Series Speakers better (never seen in a Best Buy) in a 20X20 room.
Cornwalls have a different mid horn and 15" woofers. I have the Reference Series for HT Bluray 7.2 but for music( Tom Petty "Mojo")
1979 Corns are hard to beat. Too each his own.


----------



## anberg

Thiels are the most natural sounding to my ears


----------



## rukawa11

chashint said:


> I will throw another bone to the Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus, simply spectacular sound.
> Not really a fan of the seashell design, but if I could afford them and the electronics to dirve them I would figure out a way to make the room design seashell friendly.


I don't think that'd be too hard, those seashell's are beautiful imo


----------



## anberg

The Nautilus are indeed special

B&W's more reasonably priced speakers, to my ears, slightly roll off the highs. It can make for an easier listening experience in some ways, but I'm not sure it's accurate

I like to hear the clarity of the high frequency sound; e.g. I love hearing the long decay of a Cymbal


----------



## CHESSNUT9355

Best speakers I've heard were the Vienna Acoustics Musiks, Beethoven Grand; Legacy Audio Helix, Whisper and Focus; Monitor Audio Platinum 300; Aereal Acoustics 20T; Martin Logan Prodigy, Odyssey; B&O Beolab 9 and B&W 802D. My old Def Tech BP 7000sc and BP 7002; BP 8080ST.. Pair all these speakers with any high end separates or AVRs and they'll sound heavenly.. I've been fortunate to have listened to each of these awesome speakers for at least 2-3 hrs. at a time. Thanks to all the dealers around NYC, LI and NJ..


----------



## buggyboy

Jamo i300 are the best speakers i've ever heard but i don't recall listening to any speakers costing more than $300. 

I'm wondering how much better all the $XXXX speakers mentioned here really are. I'm guessing the difference in sound quality will be slight.


----------



## anberg

buggyboy said:


> Jamo i300 are the best speakers i've ever heard but i don't recall listening to any speakers costing more than $300.
> 
> I'm wondering how much better all the $XXXX speakers mentioned here really are. I'm guessing the difference in sound quality will be slight.


Not slight

I was at a high end dealer just a few days ago. He took me in to a very well decked out home theatre room with good electronics/acoustics/ambiance. He was a B&W dealer and had displayed on the floor the megabuck models. The room was dark; there were several speakes there and I didn't even know which ones were on. He turned it on and it sounded good. I assumed that the speakers would be high end. After 30 sec to a minute a said "these aren't high end speakers, are they?" He said, "no these are B&W, but at the lower end of their line."

Don't get me wrong -- they sounded good. No comparison even to B&W's middle line. Does the instrument really sound like the instrument? Does it project a holographic soundfield?

If you spend 10x are the speakers 10x as good? No, of course not. Could I be happy listening to these less expensive B&W's? Yes, they sounded very good. Would I confuse them with a high end speaker (remember this listening experience was essentially "blind" and there was nothing to A/B it with). Absolutely not. Was the diference "slight" : that is in the ear of the beholder. If you don't hear much difference consider yourself lucky.


----------



## rab-byte

anberg said:


> Not slight
> 
> I was at a high end dealer just a few days ago. He took me in to a very well decked out home theatre room with good electronics/acoustics/ambiance. He was a B&W dealer and had displayed on the floor the megabuck models. The room was dark; there were several speakes there and I didn't even know which ones were on. He turned it on and it sounded good. I assumed that the speakers would be high end. After 30 sec to a minute a said "these aren't high end speakers, are they?" He said, "no these are B&W, but at the lower end of their line."
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- they sounded good. No comparison even to B&W's middle line. Does the instrument really sound like the instrument? Does it project a holographic soundfield?
> 
> If you spend 10x are the speakers 10x as good? No, of course not. Could I be happy listening to these less expensive B&W's? Yes, they sounded very good. Would I confuse them with a high end speaker (remember this listening experience was essentially "blind" and there was nothing to A/B it with). Absolutely not. Was the diference "slight" : that is in the ear of the beholder. If you don't hear much difference consider yourself lucky.


It is a game of diminishing returns. You may not get 10X the performance for 10X the price at the $5K+ towers; but, I for one will say you will get 2X the performance for 2X the price if you're starting at say $200-$300 a pair.


----------



## showcattleguy

I got to stand in the same room as a pair of TAD ref ones... Does that count?


----------



## moparz10

For me and my budget definitve BP series


----------



## 8086

showcattleguy said:


> i got to stand in the same room as a pair of tad ref ones... Does that count?


Then they say Bose: 


Code:


b.o.s.e. 
u t o q
y h u u
   e n i
   r d p
       m
        e
        n
        t

They mean buy anything T.A.D. (acronmyn needed) For the win!


----------



## ALMFamily

So far - Salk Soundscape 10s hands down.


----------



## tonyvdb

buggyboy said:


> I'm wondering how much better all the $XXXX speakers mentioned here really are. I'm guessing the difference in sound quality will be slight.


Trust me, their is a HUGE difference in sound quality spending between $2000-$5000 on speakers compared to any $500 speaker without question. After that its more about looks than sound quality in most cases although there will still be differences in quality.


----------



## phreak

I remember sitting I front of a pair of speakers that were about 6' tall x 2' wide x 3' deep and instantly knowing these were the best sound quality I had ever heard. The store owner was still tinkering with his setup and he had a SPL meter in his hand. I guessed the volume to be 91-92 dBa, because that volume would have been required on any other system I had heard to allow that level of detail to shine through. I was floored to find out it was running at 83 dBa. I asked the price and was told $70,000 for the pair. Associated equipment ran another $40,000. I don't remember as single brand name. Everything was so far out of my league. Hands down the best I have heard, but I could never justify the expense no matter how freely the money was flowing out of holes in my pockets.


----------



## GranteedEV

8086 said:


> They mean buy anything T.A.D. (acronmyn needed) For the win!


TAD is _already_ an acronym for Technical Audio Devices...


----------



## Ripperross

When driven by high current amps, my B&W Nautilus 802's are quite nice. The dealer I bought them from, Spearit Sound in Northampton, MA, is a Krell dealer as well and I thought they were way too bright.


----------



## rubbersoul

I am curious what amp is driving your 802's. 
I myself was thinking maybe to step up to a 300 watt amp.


----------



## chashint

Ripperross said:


> When driven by high current amps, my B&W Nautilus 802's are quite nice. The dealer I bought them from, Spearit Sound in Northampton, MA, is a Krell dealer as well and I thought they were way too bright.


What constitutes or defines a high current amp?


----------



## rubbersoul

I guess I misunderstood the meaning of the phrase"High Current". I interpreted that as an amp with a high wattage rating. 
I still would like to know Ripperross what amp are you driving your B&W Nautilus 802's and what is consider high current as opposed to high wattage.


----------



## rab-byte

Several years ago I was able to listen the Vienna Acoustic's Musics and the Kiss both were driven by Mc tubes and the sound was nothing short of amazing. The setup was in a treated room in a Magnolia Design Center in LA. I found myself taken back to the first time I truly experienced quality HiFi (previous post Martin Logan Summits). I'm not the best at writing copy buy I would give those speakers the best compliment I can. 

They took me back to a place were I remembered listening to music for the first time. 

Still it's hard to compare your first time with quality to your best time as each holds a special place in ones heart.


----------



## chashint

rubbersoul said:


> I am curious what amp is driving your 802's.
> I myself was thinking maybe to step up to a 300 watt amp.


The amp you have is a fine piece of electronics capable of 300 watts into 4 ohms 20 - 20K Hz all channels driven.
If you could ever achieve full output on all channels at the same time a 15A breaker will be at max capacity.
What could a 300 watt amp possibly do for you ?

Don't get me wrong, I think people should get the gear they want, but I would like to know how the 7700 is lacking.


----------



## ambesolman

Ripperross said:


> When driven by high current amps, my B&W Nautilus 802's are quite nice. The dealer I bought them from, Spearit Sound in Northampton, MA, is a Krell dealer as well and I thought they were way too bright.


I've heard they sound amazing. Didn't realize it looks like a unicorn fetus. May have to scratch it off my list...


----------



## CHASLS2

Hard to say what speakers i would pick.


----------



## sashley4

If I had to choose, from the ones I have personally heard, it would be the Legacy Focus 20/20 speakers that belong to a good friend of mine.


----------



## Sam Ash

Anyone here experienced the Paradigm Signature S6 and S8 Speakers ?

It would be nice to hear from individuals who own these speakers or have in-depth knowledge about them.


----------



## Blake90

Best speakers I've ever heard are my Klipsch Reference Cinema 10s.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sam Ash said:


> Anyone here experienced the Paradigm Signature S6 and S8 Speakers ?
> 
> It would be nice to hear from individuals who own these speakers or have in-depth knowledge about them.


Sorry, Sam, I just noticed this question with the new post.

I had a chance to hear the S8s at a GTG. They were in a open room with 3 LMS 5400 subs (IIRC- it is warpdrv's system).

The best word I can use to describe them is powerful. Those subs are just crazy for what they can do, and the S8s had no problems keeping up. They were able to fill the space really well and dialogue / lyrics were not lost. For me personally, they were a bit forward from an imaging standpoint, and I found that I prefer a bit more laid back soundstage. The CC - yikes, do not get me started. By far the largest CC I have ever seen! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

Really Joe? You had a listen to the S8's and found them too forward? This for me is definite confirmation that speakers are subjective. I also had a chance to listen to that setup and I was ready to start selling all of my gear and start over. I honestly thought they were the best sounding speakers I've personally ever heard. I guess I like that forward, powerful, in your face sound.


----------



## ALMFamily

I did - but ironically, not as forward as the Studio 100s I heard. Now, that could very well have something to do with the difference in rooms (and probably is) as the 100s were in a shop and the S8s were in that open room.

If you ever have a chance, take a listen to the Soundscape series from Jim Salk. Just as smooth as butter - I just fell head over heels when I heard them. And, that was with one of the woofers cracked!


----------



## JBrax

In the event I ever change speakers I fully intend to steal your speaker document and start test driving. A projector is next on my list though.


----------



## ALMFamily

I have to make sure I hang on to that doc - when I get the room squared away, I plan on continuing to audition and keep it as a living doc. I was soooo close to going to Dale's for their GTG as it has been entirely too long since I last did an audition! :rofl:


----------



## Savjac

The Infinity IRS. Have not heard them in a home but at one of the Consumer Electronics shows in Chicago many years ago. We had vendor passes and were able to heat this being fed by Telarc master tapes and I was shocked. Sound that could move your chairs as easily as they could move your soul.


----------



## ALMFamily

Savjac said:


> The Infinity IRS. Have not heard them in a home but at one of the Consumer Electronics shows in Chicago many years ago. We had vendor passes and were able to heat this being fed by Telarc master tapes and I was shocked. Sound that could move your chairs as easily as they could move your soul.


Saw that pic and all I could say was "woah"!


----------



## AudiocRaver

A "first love" audiophile event: a pair of floorstanding KEFs (model number unknown) at around $2000, 25 years ago. Sigh.....


----------



## Derek

I bet those were KEF 104/2. They were my favorite speakers for many years. 

http://www.kef.com/html/gb/explore/about_kef/museum/1980s/reference_series_104_2/index.html


----------



## JBrax

Those speakers are huge and beautiful. I bet they need some serious power.


----------



## JBrax

The Infinity IRS…


----------



## NBPk402

Although I haven't been out listening to speakers in a while... The best I have ever heard were Martin Logan Statements powered by a stack of Threshold amps.


----------



## gsmollin

The best speakers I ever heard were Electro-Voice Sentry IV studio monitors. It was 1972. I was a pro-audio engineer at the time. They left such a lasting impression on me that has never faded, even though it was 40 years ago this year.


----------



## JerryLove

Salk SS8


----------



## AudiocRaver

gsmollin said:


> The best speakers I ever heard were Electro-Voice Sentry IV studio monitors. It was 1972. I was a pro-audio engineer at the time. They left such a lasting impression on me that has never faded, even though it was 40 years ago this year.


Yes, I heard some of those too, really nice speakers. Unfortunately, the ones I heard were in a room which didn't do them any favors. Still left an impression, though.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Derek said:


> I bet those were KEF 104/2. They were my favorite speakers for many years.


I think you nailed it. Seeing that photo really takes me back.


----------



## tesseract

Best ever, that is hard to nail down. Several come to mind that I could easily live with long term, even though each differs greatly from the other.

I really enjoy B&W 800 Series floorstanders and the Magnepan 3.6 w/Velodyne subs. Best I have heard recently is the GR Research LS-6.

If my feet were held to the fire, I have to say the Aerial Acoustics 20.T is tops for me. But it would be interesting to blind test all of these speakers in the same room, which is why I can't say for sure without doing so which one I like best.


----------



## Utopianemo

Objectively, the best speakers I have ever heard were at a friend's house: He had a Revel Ultima 5.1 setup with a pair of whatever the top-of-the-line Velodyne subs are. His mains were driven by Lamm monoblocks and his front-end was Wadia. He had the Oppo BDP 83 or 93, whichever one had the upgraded audio section. His room was custom-engineered by Rives audio. He had the room built to their specs with diffusers on the ceiling, and bass traps and absorption panels elsewhere. When the room was finished, he took measurements with the accompanying software and sent the data back to their labs. They responded with an email: "Your rug needs to be thicker". The day I came over, he had been arranging the cd cases on the shelving on the back wall in a way that made the sound diffract in a more pleasing way. He wouldn't run the HVAC in his room while listening because the moving air interfered with the soundwaves. 

That said, subjectively the best speakers I've listened to were the Aperion Intimus 5Ts. I know a side-by-side with the Revels would prove me wrong. , I know the 5Ts aren't even the second best in the Aperion line now. But when I heard them in the Aperion HQ demo room, listening to Rachmaninov's Vespers, I teared up. The midrange on those speakers are so beautiful....at least that's how I remember it.


----------



## AudiocRaver

It sounds a little corny, but is so true - even a tough guy(/gal), if a real audiophile, can get seriously choked up over great sounding speakers. Ain't life great! I would like to know if anyone responding in this particular thread has NOT had that experience before. A rhetorical question, I know the answer.


----------



## FJR

About 20 years ago a buddy and I got to do an extended listening in room 4 at Sound Advice in Jacksonville Florida. The system consisted of a $3300 Krell CD player (single disk with a heavy weight to lift off/on), $6000 Krell preamp, $6000 Krell 100 wpc amp (class A, I believe), B&W 801 Matrix Series 3, and several thousand dollars in interconnects. 

I mention the electronics as I had a brief audition with those same Krell pieces and Kef Reference 105/3s that left me in awe. We later came back and they set up a high end HT system with the 103/5s as L/R using 200 wpc Adcom monoblocks and a Lexicon processor, and a different high end CD player. Played the same CD in stereo and no chills. Same room, same speakers. 

Back to the 801s. They were the most "being there" event I have ever experienced to date. However, only 4 of the 11 CDs we brought with were recorded well enough for that system. The Series 3 were ruthless on marginal recordings. That experience put my audiophile journey on hold for about 16 years as I did not want to change my music tastes for my system. Still, when the recoding was up to snuff, they were simply amazing.


----------



## JerryLove

FJR said:


> Back to the 801s. They were the most "being there" event I have ever experienced to date. However, only 4 of the 11 CDs we brought with were recorded well enough for that system. The Series 3 were ruthless on marginal recordings. That experience put my audiophile journey on hold for about 16 years as I did not want to change my music tastes for my system. Still, when the recoding was up to snuff, they were simply amazing.


I actually have the 801 Series 2's here at the house... at least until I find a buyer. They are impressive speakers.


----------



## Blake90

Klipsch Reference RF-7.


----------



## CHASLS2

My Paradigm Signature 2's.


----------



## Dugar

I have KEF Q900 front, Q300 rear, Q600 center. and a Paradigm 2200 sub. For the money these make an awesome set up. I am looking to add another Paradigm to the sub range. These replaced a pair of B&W 301 that I really liked. I listened to some of the new B&W same size and was really disappointed. The KEF Q are so clear and make a broad stage for imagery. 
I'm using a Oppo 93 through a Onkyo 708. I would like to get a Mcintosh tube amp. I think the sound would even better.


----------



## 8086

Dugar said:


> I have KEF Q900 front, Q300 rear, Q600 center. and a Paradigm 2200 sub. For the money these make an awesome set up. I am looking to add another Paradigm to the sub range. These replaced a pair of B&W 301 that I really liked. I listened to some of the new B&W same size and was really disappointed. The KEF Q are so clear and make a broad stage for imagery.
> I'm using a Oppo 93 through a Onkyo 708. I would like to get a Mcintosh tube amp. I think the sound would even better.


Sell the PW-2200 (i own one). You wont need another subwooofer if you can find a Paradigm Servo Signature, then you will only need one sub. That thing is simply magical in the way it can reproduce a Jazz Bassist.


----------



## 8086

FJR said:


> About 20 years ago a buddy and I got to do an extended listening in room 4 at Sound Advice in Jacksonville Florida. The system consisted of a $3300 Krell CD player (single disk with a heavy weight to lift off/on), $6000 Krell preamp, $6000 Krell 100 wpc amp (class A, I believe), B&W 801 Matrix Series 3, and several thousand dollars in interconnects.
> 
> I mention the electronics as I had a brief audition with those same Krell pieces and Kef Reference 105/3s that left me in awe. We later came back and they set up a high end HT system with the 103/5s as L/R using 200 wpc Adcom monoblocks and a Lexicon processor, and a different high end CD player. Played the same CD in stereo and no chills. Same room, same speakers.
> 
> Back to the 801s. They were the most "being there" event I have ever experienced to date. However, only 4 of the 11 CDs we brought with were recorded well enough for that system. The Series 3 were ruthless on marginal recordings. That experience put my audiophile journey on hold for about 16 years as I did not want to change my music tastes for my system. Still, when the recoding was up to snuff, they were simply amazing.



Rest in Peace, Sound Advice. 

I really miss that place. Unlike Best Buy, _ALL_ their employees really knew one component from another and could tell you highly technical differences between a Sony rear projection XBR CRT and a rear projection Pioneer Elite CRT.


----------



## rab-byte

In my own defense all the time I worked in store at best buy I could tell people the differences between different components and I could even help troubleshoot problems. I'm sorry if you've had issues with your local store but please don't lump all of us in together. I know not everyone is an expert but most of my colleagues can hold their own with local mom and pop. 

Sorry to call you out but sometimes I feel like I can't be an enthusiast and work for bestbuy/geeksquad/MHT without someone trashing my hard work on these message boards.


----------



## 8086

rab-byte said:


> In my own defense all the time I worked in store at best buy I could tell people the differences between different components and I could even help troubleshoot problems. I'm sorry if you've had issues with your local store but please don't lump all of us in together. I know not everyone is an expert but most of my colleagues can hold their own with local mom and pop.
> 
> Sorry to call you out but sometimes I feel like I can't be an enthusiast and work for bestbuy/geeksquad/MHT without someone trashing my hard work on these message boards.


:T

You are in the fifth percentile of employees at Best Buy. Whom know an Apple from a McIntosh. I wish I could meet more like you at my local Blue Shirt Big Box.

Most of the people I encounter there, think the Logitech 5.1 speakers are the best money can buy where as most of us on this forum (and forums like it) find them to be lackluster in their performance.


----------



## rab-byte

I didn't start out knowing everything, i still don't. I've worked for best buy since late 2005. When I started I knew nothing about home audio. I've always said hifi is a rabbit hole. It just keeps getting deeper and deeper. Believe me the state of retail in America is not limited to one company or field. When was the last time you had a sales person at sears who truly knew all the ins and outs of a suit jacket or been able to talk with someone at target about waffle makers. Or even been able to find a car salesman who could talk torque vs HP? 

We're enthusiasts, we read av articles for fun. Most of us know more about our chosen field of intrust then the general public. I personally learned more from knowledgable customers then from store trainings and computer tests. When ever this kind of comment pops up I always ask people to be kind the that idiot teenager who has never heard of Steely Dan or Marvin Gay and teach them something. You never know you could spark their curiosity.


----------



## tekmodo

Best I've ever heard are Wisdom, pricey but nothing has sounded so open detailed and absolutely effortless.


----------



## 8086

Last Time I was in Best Buy, a 18 or 19 year old took me half way across the store to show me a TERK over the air antenna and told me that if I bought that, It would guarantee me free access to hundreds of channels of Satellite TV. :huh:


----------



## rab-byte

Agreed...

I was in a client's home the other day and got to listen to an amazing pair of Genesis towers, with the ribbon line array. Very clean and very nice!


----------



## FlashJim

I heard a really nice set of B&W 802s powered by a pair of McIntosh monoblocks (MC601, I think) this weekend.

I keep having flashbacks on this system.


----------



## Peter Loeser

FlashJim said:


> I heard a really nice set of B&W 802s powered by a pair of McIntosh monoblocks (MC601, I think) this weekend.


If budget was no concern, B&W 802 + McIntosh electronics would be my dream system.

Jim - I see you are in Houston - did you by any chance hear this setup at Modia near the Galleria? I may know exactly what room you're talking about


----------



## FlashJim

Peter Loeser said:


> If budget was no concern, B&W 802 + McIntosh electronics would be my dream system.
> 
> Jim - I see you are in Houston - did you by any chance hear this setup at Modia near the Galleria? I may know exactly what room you're talking about


Hi Peter,

Actually, I demoed them at Best Buy. 


The BB near Fry Rd. on the west side of town has a Magnolia Design Center. I went in to take a closer look at the Oppo 103 and stumbled across the B&Ws. I melted. So far, that is the only "off the shelf" system that I would mortgage the house to buy. Ok, probably not, but the experience was life changing.


----------



## Quiltzig

I've listened to the B&W's vs quite a few other brands and found that in a direct comparison the B&W's lack air and space, sound thinner at the high end and lack tonality in the lower bass. Try to get a listen to Magnepan MG3.7R's to hear what a really transparent tweeter (ribbon) sounds like. I usualy run 3.7R's with twin REL G1 subs, but last weekend I brought my old pair of Infinity IRS Betas out of storage (similar to the Genesis mentioned by Rab-Byte) and boy they still sound great - even though they are 24 years old.
IMHO you need dipole radiation and plenty of sub cone area to fully capture the scale and authority of a decent sized orchestra or rock band. Ain't no substitute for power either !


----------



## JoeESP9

rab-byte said:


> In my own defense all the time I worked in store at best buy I could tell people the differences between different components and I could even help troubleshoot problems. I'm sorry if you've had issues with your local store but please don't lump all of us in together. I know not everyone is an expert but most of my colleagues can hold their own with local mom and pop.
> 
> Sorry to call you out but sometimes I feel like I can't be an enthusiast and work for bestbuy/geeksquad/MHT without someone trashing my hard work on these message boards.


I hope you realize how unusual you are for a BB employee. IME most of them don't know the first thing about anything to do with high quality sound. That includes the employees at the BBs with a Magnolia section. I'm a retired Network/Electrical Engineer and long time audiophile. To me the average Geek Squad and/or BB employee is pretty much useless.

The last couple of times I was at a BB with a buddy other customers overheard us talking and approached me asking if I could help them make a purchase. This happened in both the computer section and the Magnolia area.

I wish there were more employees like you at places like BB.


----------



## Sonnie

Old thread... but that's okay... however let's do keep it on topic.

Since it has been about 7 years when I first replied, these Serenity Acoustics Super-7 speakers that Danny Richie designed and were shown at LSAF this year, may just be the best I have heard. The CLS-9 Line Array speakers were pretty sweet too.


----------



## MrAcoustat

*Hi guys i will be 68 years old in a few days and i have been an audiophile for more than 40 years with Acoustat electrostatic speakers for the last 30 of those years DOLLAR FOR DOLLAR the best speakers i have heard are a pair of DIY Acoustat Spectra 8800s built by my friend Jocelyn from Quebec Canada.

PS: More photos here *- - - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mracoustat/


----------



## tonyvdb

WOW! those are big speakers. Im sure thay must sound amazing.


----------



## Sonnie

I was gonna ask if you could get them in bigger sizes... you know... the big and tall section. :huh:

I would love to hear them... can you bring them to our speaker evaluation next weekend?


----------



## Almadacr

Now that's something that i would like to ear  .


----------



## Mike0206

I recently heard some sound lab A-3 electrostatic loudspeakers from the mid 90's powered by krell amplifiers in a dedicated and treated sound room and WOW! Not sure if it was the room, the amps or the speakers but those things sounded beautiful to me. It seemed crazy to me that the guy had a pair of krell amps priced around $12,000 powering some 20 year old speakers but it worked, and worked very well!


----------



## MrAcoustat

Mike0206 said:


> I recently heard some sound lab A-3 electrostatic loudspeakers from the mid 90's powered by krell amplifiers in a dedicated and treated sound room and WOW! Not sure if it was the room, the amps or the speakers but those things sounded beautiful to me. It seemed crazy to me that the guy had a pair of krell amps priced around $12,000 powering some 20 year old speakers but it worked, and worked very well!


This is another friend with Acoustat's Spectra 4400s & 6600s driven by Krell KRS-100s mono blocks from 1988 old yes but still an amazing system.


----------



## fmw

Electrostatics have a way with detail, don't they?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thee very concept of DIY electrostatics is intriguing. Are DIY components for electrostatics still available these days?


----------



## Wardsweb

I may never be able to afford a pair of Rockport Arrakis speakers but having a buddy who owns them is the next best thing. They are simply amazing. Here is a picture I took of them in his custom purpose built 2-channel room.


----------



## JBrax

Wardsweb said:


> I may never be able to afford a pair of Rockport Arrakis speakers but having a buddy who owns them is the next best thing. They are simply amazing. Here is a picture I took of them in his custom purpose built 2-channel room.


Wow! Those speakers are HUGE!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Wardsweb said:


> but having a buddy who owns them is the next best thing...


Wow, I'd say I wish I were friends with him too, but I'm afraid I'd spend way too much time being jealous of his gear  That room looks huge.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya' you would need a large space to enjoy the true sound from speakers that large. They are not something that you could use in an average size house. By the looks of them they are about 7ft tall.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Wardsweb said:


> I may never be able to afford a pair of Rockport Arrakis speakers but having a buddy who owns them is the next best thing. They are simply amazing.


Every time I see those Arrakis, I have to fight the urge to head for Maine (where they are made) to hear a pair. No one on my block owns any.:sad: Some day.


----------



## ranbunctious

I bought some old Advents at a garage sale for $20. The surrounds rotted out and I thought I could refoam them cheap. They were higher than expected but WELL worth it. Incredible sound from 10" subs, but can only handle around 50 hard watts each. By then they're stressing the sheetrock. Other than that, I would say Cerwin Vega systems are king.... especially the folded horn Earthquake subs.


----------



## Audiofan1

An afternoon many years back demoing a pair of Hales transcendence 8's. I couldn't afford them so the memory will just have to do.


----------



## ilok

My KL-650-THX are the best speakers I've ever heard


----------



## 8086

ilok said:


> My KL-650-THX are the best speakers I've ever heard


While I am not necessarily a Klipsch fan, I have always suspected those and the Klipsch Palladium to be great speakers.


----------



## ilok

8086 said:


> While I am not necessarily a Klipsch fan, I have always suspected those and the Klipsch Palladium to be great speakers.


The 40 pound bookshelf is actually difficult to place, you really need to get the angles right... but once placed correctly + Audyssey, there are many times now where I thought the sound was coming from the outside, but was actually from the speaker. Their ability to reproduce musical instruments is really amazing.


----------



## Reefdvr27

The best I have heard are my JTR Noesis 212's along with my 228HT center. I believe I have bought my last set of speakers.


----------



## Evoking1230

the best ive heard were the B&W CM9's....

after that I want


----------



## Reefdvr27

Evoking1230 said:


> the best ive heard were the B&W CM9's....
> 
> after that I want


 It is great when you hear a set of speakers and know you want them, but if you like the CM9's, I would take a listen to the Monitor Audio Gold GX300's. I had a set of RX8's that I loved. However, they could not give me what I truly wanted. Still a fine speaker.

http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/products/gold-gx/gx300/


----------



## JBrax

Today I made a drive to a place called Independence Audio & Video as they are an official distributor of Paradigm speakers. I gave a listen to a pair of Studio 100's and must say I found them to be outstanding. This is my second listen to Paradigm and must say I find them quite impressive. Strongly considering these for a separate 2 channel setup.


----------



## Evoking1230

Reefdvr27 said:


> It is great when you hear a set of speakers and know you want them, but if you like the CM9's, I would take a listen to the Monitor Audio Gold GX300's. I had a set of RX8's that I loved. However, they could not give me what I truly wanted. Still a fine speaker.
> 
> http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/products/gold-gx/gx300/


:unbelievable: My are those beautiful.

How much do those run?


----------



## JerryLove

Salk SS8 (never heard his SS10 and SS12); though once I put on a sub, the Salk SCST's sound nigh-identical.

I've listened to *a great many speakers*, and those are hands down the best to my ear. Don't know if I'm sorry or glad it took so many years to find them.


----------



## Tungus

By far the best Ive heard was an original set of VOTTs back in the late 70s.
Due to my neighbors being so close, I only keep 1 set hooked up and thats the Forte's in 2 chan mode. No sub or satellites. This is my uber way of keeping the vol knob below 2


----------



## NewGuy3232

Best bookshelves I have ever heard are the Vapor Cirrus. Most musical speaker I have ever heard are the Soundkaos Wave40. Best balanced speaker are prabably the Wilson Maxx III. And best balanced budget speakers are prabably the Tekton Lore's.


----------



## NewHTbuyer

I really loved the Salk SS8s I heard at RMAF, but didn't really have enough time in there to fully appreciate them. I also was blown away by the Wisdom Audio line array.


----------



## buzzard767

Reefdvr27 said:


> The best I have heard are my JTR Noesis 212's along with my 228HT center. I believe I have bought my last set of speakers.


I'm with you. Presently putting together components for a house I'm building. It might be three 212's in the front with four Slanted 8HT's for surrounds.


----------



## Rsimore

Can't really explain the sound apart from the fact it seemed to start somewhere beneath you. Have a look here and read the specs carefully. The lasting impression may be as much about the visual statement, but I have yet to forget them. The Cabasse website is well worth a quick surf.so......


----------



## green giant

Klipsch Palladium P39's and the B+W 802D's are the best I've heard with my preferred music taste (rock and blues)

Though the 802D's needed gobs of power to really sound great (and great they did with that power).

The Palladiums are outstanding also and need less power. Though the law of diminishing returns really applies with the P39's. I bought the 37's as they use the same midrange and tweeter, smaller woofer and smaller cabinet.

The P38's are also a spectacular bargain.

The other speaker I've personally heard that while I didn't get to rock them out - Vienna Acoustics - The Music - sounded outstanding.


----------



## -Stan-

KEF 107/2's are what I currently own and I'd have to say they are the best I've owned for my ears followed by the B&W 801's I used to own. I'm sure there are better, I just can't afford them.


----------



## FJR

-Stan- said:


> KEF 107/2's are what I currently own and I'd have to say they are the best I've owned for my ears followed by the B&W 801's I used to own. I'm sure there are better, I just can't afford them.


Which 801s?


----------



## -Stan-

FJR said:


> Which 801s?


Sorry, I should have said which ones. They were the series 80. I'm sure they have made improvements since that model but unfortunately I have not listened to them.


----------



## Eocuph

I know there's much higher end stuff out there, but I'm in love with the polk rt3000p's!


----------



## bmoney003

The speakers i own. The psb imagine B


----------



## arkiedan

You know, I can't imagine I'll ever own them but I often think back to the Maggie 1.6s I spent a couple hours listening to in a relatively well-setup room a while back. The were glorious, easily the most transparent speakers I ever heard. 

That said, my experience with high-end speakers is limited. I happily lived with a pair of thos huge AR9 speakers from 1982 until 2010, when I sold them and bought my Ascend Sierras. And, you know, I really miss those ARs.


----------



## Owen Bartley

I heard a pair of Focal Grande Utopias at an audio show a few years ago, and they just blew me away. The dynamics, the soundstage, I had (and still have not) heard anything like them. For around $200k per pair, I should hope not.


----------



## conchyjoe7

You know, I will tell you what I have learned, and frankly it took me a lifetime to learn (and accept ) it. Do NOT worry as to what is "the best" of anything so to speak. Buy what sound and looks the best to YOU, and you can afford to buy it without owing little if anything to own it. Then set it up, and sit and enjoy. I spent years of wasted time and money pursuing what editors, reviewers, friends etc, said was the best. I now own an unbelievable system by average standards and it sounds and looks good to me. As matter of fact, I think it is THE best, and just relaxing in the glorious music and not owing anyone a dime makes it sound all the more better!!!

A lot of us miss the point, but if we are really lucky, someday we come to the conclusion I have just said to you. We then relax and enjoy: Forget the stress about what the next fellow has. Enjoy and be thankful for what you have my friends. Life will be easier and the music will sound glorious!

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Owen Bartley

That's a great attitude to have Konky. It really is easy to get wrapped up in one-upmanship in this hobby, and to obsess over reviews and other postings. Get what makes you happy within your means and don't worry about what you might be "missing". Chances are if you're on a dedicated forum for audio, you have something nice to listen to anyway!


----------



## skeeter99

Owen Bartley said:


> I heard a pair of Focal Grande Utopias at an audio show a few years ago, and they just blew me away. The dynamics, the soundstage, I had (and still have not) heard anything like them. For around $200k per pair, I should hope not.


Those are amazing looking speakers, I've never had the chance to hear them. I went to Speakerlab (local audio shop here in Seattle) this week and listened to the 1028BE's ($9k a pair) and was extremely impressed by them! They needed to be spread out more as the soundstage was a little congested but clarity, dynamics, texture, bass definition and speed, were all at the top of what I've ever heard. Really gave me a new goal to shoot for in my own systems :wave:

Scott


----------



## Blake90

Okay, I am officially changing my best speakers ever heard. I now own the best speakers I have ever heard. The Klipsch Reference RF-3 II towers with matching RC-3 II center and RS-3 II surrounds. I have dual Elemental Designs a2-300 12" subs, with TC Sounds Epic 12" driver upgrades in them and a beringher 1200 watt RMS amp powering the subs. All this is hooked up to a flagship 60lb. Denon avr 5600. The room has bass traps and DIY acoustic panels. Never heard anything even close.


----------



## skeeter99

Blake90 said:


> Okay, I am officially changing my best speakers ever heard. I now own the best speakers I have ever heard. The Klipsch Reference RF-3 II towers with matching RC-3 II center and RS-3 II surrounds. I have dual Elemental Designs a2-300 12" subs, with TC Sounds Epic 12" driver upgrades in them and a beringher 1200 watt RMS amp powering the subs. All this is hooked up to a flagship 60lb. Denon avr 5600. The room has bass traps and DIY acoustic panels. Never heard anything even close.


Nice! I see those come up on CL every once in a while and have always thought about picking up a set. They can be had pretty reasonably too. Any pictures??

Scott


----------



## the bruce

These did impress me most last 20 years:

- VOTT
- Klang & Ton Duetta
- Odeon Tosca S
- Backes & Müller (sadly I don't know exactly which)

Still love my own as well. :bigsmile:


----------



## yoda13

Fun thread. I haven't heard that many "high end" speakers but for me, would have to be a pair of Canton Reference 1.2 DC. This was in a treated show room so it certainly helped. It was powered by some kind of fancy tube amp, didn't pay attention to the brand.

They were playing some jazz music. There was a recliner in front of the setup. I must have stayed there for like 20 minutes, and I don't even like jazz


----------



## footinches

The monitor Audio to me are the best when went to compare speakers i heard the wharferdale and was not as amazing or a sound full of details in details but when listened the Monitor Audio broze BX5 just was incredible, the detail level that have , in fact i later by reasons of space at home got the BX2 and are amazing they sounds great full bodies sound and voices brighter and do not even sounds like bookshelfs really.

i have connected to a Denon AVR 1312 and just sounds nice


----------



## kevin360

This is a tough question to answer, but I'm pretty sure that I'd buy this Scaena speaker system if money were no object (and they're barely in the 6 figure price range). Although this fox can't reach those grapes, I know they are anything but sour.










There are, of course, other high hanging grapes that I think are fantastically sweet. Fortunately, there are some tasty selections within reach.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Wilson Alexia, at RMAF in October. Dennis (tesseract) and I walked in there together and both agreed then and again recently that it was the most perfect sound we had ever experienced.


----------



## Macattack

Infinity IRS Betas... Wow, just wow... A dream of mine.


----------



## Quiltzig

Macattack said:


> Infinity IRS Betas... Wow, just wow... A dream of mine.


And a very nice dream too.....
I bought a pair in 1989, and used them till 2001 when a move to a smaller room made them impractical to use.
My wife insisted that I hold onto them & not sell them ( as I had intended to do ) - once again she was right !
I have been through Magico Minis, Mini 2's, V3's and finally Magnepan MG3.7R's - all great speakers in their own right and within the right sized room.
After 12 years we now have a new house with large music room and the IRS are back and sound as great as ever.


----------



## kevin360

Quiltzig said:


> And a very nice dream too.....
> I bought a pair in 1989, and used them till 2001 when a move to a smaller room made them impractical to use.
> My wife insisted that I hold onto them & not sell them ( as I had intended to do ) - once again she was right !
> I have been through Magico Minis, Mini 2's, V3's and finally Magnepan MG3.7R's - all great speakers in their own right and within the right sized room.
> After 12 years we now have a new house with large music room and the IRS are back and sound as great as ever.


Well, I couldn't list the IRS Betas because I've never heard them, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love to own them. Congratulations on being one of the few who can say that he _does_ own them - and for having such a brilliant wife! Methinks, a photo is in order.:bigsmile:


----------



## Quiltzig

Have posted a picture - apologies for the poor quality, had to take it with my iPad as daughter has my "real" camera !


----------



## kevin360

Quiltzig said:


> Have posted a picture - apologies for the poor quality, had to take it with my iPad as daughter has my "real" camera ![/quote]
> 
> Something isn't quite right with the link, but the URL got me to the photo. It may be a fuzzy picture, but I can still make out the VTL Siegfried amp behind the left speaker - oh my! You not only have wonderful speakers, but a pair of sweet amps to drive them.


----------



## Quiltzig

Yes, the system has evolved over time to where it is now. The front ends are a SOTA Cosmos turntable with Eminent Tech ET2 air bearing arm and Garrott custom cartridge, feeding a VTL TP6.5 phono preamp, VTL TL 7.5 pre. A Wadia 4 box 9 series player handles CD playback and a German T+A MP3000HV handles internet radio, FM and network streaming duty. All cables are Transparent XL. The room is built from straw bales plastered with lime plaster. Thee are over 6 tonnes of plaster in this one room alone ! The room has turned out really nice acoustically, having near perfect RT60 and very flat response. I have some bass traps in the corners to tame a few bass lumps, but otherwise minimal treatments. My idea was to keep damping to a minimum by balancing hard & soft materials at the construction stage. If anybody is interested in more detail on the room side of things I can post an article in the appropriate thread.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Fixed the photo link in post 361. Very nice.



Quiltzig said:


> ...The room is built from straw bales plastered with lime plaster. Thee are over 6 tonnes of plaster in this one room alone ! The room has turned out really nice acoustically, having near perfect RT60 and very flat response. I have some bass traps in the corners to tame a few bass lumps, but otherwise minimal treatments. My idea was to keep damping to a minimum by balancing hard & soft materials at the construction stage. If anybody is interested in more detail on the room side of things I can post an article in the appropriate thread.


Straw bales! Six tons of plaster! OK, I for one am extremely interested! How about a thread over in the Home Theater Design and Construction forum? All the detail you can muster. We are all ears!


----------



## kevin360

Yes, indeed - that is one fine system in one fine environment. Such a wall is a superb sound insulator and behaves somewhat like an omnipresent bass trap. Certainly, no room can be perfect, but I imagine it has a very natural sounding response. I assume it's also built with calculated dimensions (a well distributed cuboid is an excellent shape, acoustically speaking). I don't know where to start with the system, but I love the fact that such systems are out there - simply _superb_ system.

Thanks for sharing, and do share more details of the construction in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## Macattack

Quiltzig said:


> Have posted a picture - apologies for the poor quality, had to take it with my iPad as daughter has my "real" camera !


 NICE!!! color me envious

I have a good friend with a pair of Beta's he bought used from Woodbridge Audio in NJ and then sold me his RS IIa's. Trying to lever the Betas from him but he won't budge. . In the meantime, they sit idol in crates as he is building his biz overseas. Such a waste.


----------



## Quiltzig

I love my Betas, just thinking about upgrading the old caps in the crossovers.
Only way I would part with them is if I came across a mint set of IRS V's... those are what I have always wanted.


----------



## Macattack

Quiltzig said:


> I love my Betas, just thinking about upgrading the old caps in the crossovers. Only way I would part with them is if I came across a mint set of IRS V's... those are what I have always wanted.


You have the room for the big boys! Try this guy...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-IN...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=281159948900&.

Not the V's but closer!

I also need to upgrade / refresh the electronics on my. RS IIa's. Lots of help on the 'gon for that but haven't got my head into it yet as I simply don't understand it. For me, it would be replace one part at a time with a new one of exactly the same spec. I could not get creative as I have no idea what any of the parts do. I think this is needed since they are all original and the adjustments on the back of the speakers have NO EFFECT and one is brighter than the other - ever so slightly. (Could also be I am less sensitive in y right ear...) what a hobby


----------



## Quiltzig

You will probably find that the potentiometers in the RS's have become clogged up with gunk & just need a clean. I use Caig Labs DeoxIt D5s which you just spray into the small holes in the side of the pot and then rotate the knob back & forth a few dozen times to distribute the fluid. This will fix all but totally stuffed pots !


----------



## Macattack

Quiltzig said:


> You will probably find that the potentiometers in the RS's have become clogged up with gunk & just need a clean. I use Caig Labs DeoxIt D5s which you just spray into the small holes in the side of the pot and then rotate the knob back & forth a few dozen times to distribute the fluid. This will fix all but totally stuffed pots !


I have done this for the connections and the knobs on the EQ but have not sprayed it into the pots in the speakers. Guess I will try.


----------



## ilok

Going to add the KEF LS50 here, this little guy is just beyond incredible.


----------



## FJR

ilok said:


> Going to add the KEF LS50 here, this little guy is just beyond incredible.


Good point, pretty amazing little speaker! Five of these and a couple of fast/tight subs would make an amazing system.


----------



## Cobra-427

Revel Salon2 is the best speakers that I have heard but it also has
a nice format.
It is narrow, which makes it fit into rooms that are not so great.


----------



## Dougme57

I really enjoy reading these post. I live in Kentucky and it is hard to listen to really good stuff anymore. We used to have a high end shop and I remember listening to some big Martin Logans and was blown away. I have a friend that has some 70's model Snells that sound so good to me.

I had 2-3 sets of Polks and someone loaned me some Rogers and I knew I had to have something different. I found ACI on the net and purchased the Sapphire lll LE's from Mike. I still listen to them daily. I would love to hear some Salk's or Vapor's now. I never liked really bright speakers that I have heard. I am in my mid 50's now and would like to upgrade, just don't know what to look at or where. Guess I need to plan a road trip.


----------



## zieglj01

One of the best speakers that I own are the Boston E60 speakers, they
throw a big soundstage, with real good detail, definition and depth.
And they are smooth - HT Labs measurements >>

The E60's listening-window response measures +1.25/–0.97 dB from 200 Hz 
to 10 kHz. The –3 dB point is at 65 Hz, and the –6 dB point is at 53 Hz. 
Impedance reaches a minimum of 4.36 ohms at 203 Hz and a phase angle of
–58.73 degrees at 111 Hz.

There are still some at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Acoust...TF8&qid=1387389025&sr=8-1&keywords=BOSTON+E60

A closer image
http://i.seimg.net/images/309923/big/combo-pair-e60-black_efl.jpg


----------



## MrAcoustat

Cobra-427 said:


> Revel Salon2 is the best speakers that I have heard but it also has
> a nice format.
> It is narrow, which makes it fit into rooms that are not so great.


*Revel Salon is a great speaker, these belong to my friend Gerard and they are fed by Classé mono blocks.*


----------



## jon96789

Living in Hawaii does not give us much options on what speakers can be auditioned. There is really only one real hifi store and it's a small shop. They carry JBL's top line speakers (they even have an old Paragon on display) that sells for $10,000+.

They also carry Magneplanars and I have to admit that I have not heard anything better that their 20.7s. If I had the money and the room for it, I would buy it in a heartbeat...


----------



## MrAcoustat

jon96789 said:


> Living in Hawaii does not give us much options on what speakers can be auditioned. There is really only one real hifi store and it's a small shop. They carry JBL's top line speakers (they even have an old Paragon on display) that sells for $10,000+.
> 
> They also carry Magneplanars and I have to admit that I have not heard anything better that their 20.7s. If I had the money and the room for it, I would buy it in a heartbeat...


*And you Jon would be doing a very good thing.*


----------



## reddshift69

Wilson Audio Watt Puppy's have to top my list. I'd never heard anything that clean.


----------



## jbrown15

I have to say that for movie use the best speakers that I've heard so far are the ones I currently own, JTR 228HT's. I still haven't heard anything that can play as loud as they can while still remaining crystal clear without a hint of distortion. 

With ear plugs in I've had my system turned up to about +5 over reference and with my SPL meter in hand from my LP I was hitting peaks of 118dB while watching a few scenes from Pacific Rim.


----------



## Almadacr

The best speaker that i heard this year was the Alexia from Wilson Audio at the SSI in Montreal but it comes with a nice price tag at $48 000


----------



## Otis857

Its been many years since I've been into Hi Fi, but a long time ago, I had a friend who was a salesman at a HiFi shop in Phoenix. They sold Linn, Mark Levinson along with other elite, unaffordable gear. They had a demo room set up with Sonus Faber Stand mount speakers, I believe they were Concertos. They were hooked up to Linn components going into the biggest Levinson amps I've ever seen (they looked like radiator heaters) that ran 220v. Those relatively small stand mount speakers threw out a wide, deep and incredibly detailed soundstage. 

The old description of each instrument having its own seperate space was a reality with that set up. I haven't been that into High end gear since then, but I have yet to hear any set up that compares, although Im sure there are plenty of others that do. Now IF I ever win the lottery,....:hsd:


----------



## knecht

I just bought James Loudspeaker QX830's fed by an Emotiva XPR-5 and to me they sound fantastic.


----------



## admranger

Just hit a new high on speakers: Vivid B1's. Lovely to look at and hear. Better than the ATC SCM-40s that were my top set before. Maybe something about the B1's being 2.5x the price of the ATC's had something to do with it... Surprising amount of bass for such a small-ish sized speaker.


----------



## MrAcoustat

jon96789 said:


> Living in Hawaii does not give us much options on what speakers can be auditioned. There is really only one real hifi store and it's a small shop. They carry JBL's top line speakers (they even have an old Paragon on display) that sells for $10,000+.
> 
> They also carry Magneplanars and I have to admit that I have not heard anything better that their 20.7s. If I had the money and the room for it, I would buy it in a heartbeat...


Yes there is better than Magnepan 20.7s BUT for much more money , dollar for dollar NOTHING beats a panel nothing - nothing - nothing -


----------



## swspiers

Great thread, so I'll give it a little bump.

The greatest speaker I have ever heard, or owned, was the original Ohm F. These hard-to-drive omni's cast an audio image from floor to ceiling, and maintained a stereo image everywhere in the room. They were not the most accurate, and had limited frequency range, but they cast a holographic sound unlike anything I have heard before or since.


----------



## admranger

swspiers said:


> Great thread, so I'll give it a little bump.
> 
> The greatest speaker I have ever heard, or owned, was the original Ohm F. These hard-to-drive omni's cast an audio image from floor to ceiling, and maintained a stereo image everywhere in the room. They were not the most accurate, and had limited frequency range, but they cast a holographic sound unlike anything I have heard before or since.


Funny this should come up as I'm talking w/Ohm right now about some speakers!


----------



## swspiers

admranger said:


> Funny this should come up as I'm talking w/Ohm right now about some speakers!


It must be a sign...


----------



## Lumen

MrAcoustat said:


> Yes there is better than Magnepan 20.7s BUT for much more money , dollar for dollar NOTHING beats a panel nothing - nothing - nothing -


My fondest memory of an exquisite listening experience returns me to the late '70s. We were in the home of a friend who had dialed in a pair of new *Quad ESL-57* electrostats. He had them well out into the room at least 6 feet from any wall, slightly toed in, about 8 feet on center, and 10 or so feet from the LP.

What I don't remember is listening to anything other than Santana's first album in its entirety. I think we were so riveted by the you-are-there feeling that no one could make a move. A look around the room showed gaping jaws as well as serene expressions of peaceful sleep! It was so unlike anything we were used to from normal boxed drivers. Voices hung in midair, and percussion had an uncanny reach-out-and-touch-me quality. Can you tell I was impressed?

The only other experience that came close was in a dealer showroom. I was thrilled to be left in command of a top-notch Mark Levinson front-end feeding pre and power amplification by same driving a pair of finicky *Thiel CS3.6* speakers. Price kept me away, but I've never heard saxophone reproduced with such lifelike authority & "growl" for lack of better terms (track "True Love" off the album Soul Searching by Glenn Frey). 

I've also not been able to recreate the sheer joy I felt from Eddie Van Halen's guitar riffs on the song "Top Jimmy" off Van Halen's album titled 1984 playing through a pair of *Infinity IRS II Betas* powered by a Hafler-DH500.

(sigh)


----------



## Talley

Vandersteen 5A signatures. 

My unc old hi-fi speakers and he has since moved them to the living room for some run of the mill TV speakers haha


----------



## jb5200

Focal Grand Utopia - heard them 2 years ago at Axpona! The speakers and just the electronics to run them added to around a half a mil! But my jaw dropped even before I got into the room and when I heard the sound I immediately rushed in to see what it was!

Second was the Kharma db11 or 9 maybe couldn't remember - just remember they were the most gorgeous sounding speaker I've ever heard. Unfortunately they weren't playing music I listen to so I only got to hear 1/16th of what the speaker is capable but man it was pretty!


----------



## typ44q

About 20 years ago I visited a friend in Manhattan that was working for Mark Levinson back when Cello music and film was still around. I got the "Cello demo" in Mark's office. With the 300 lb magnetically sealed door and the massive window shutters closed it transformed a noisy office into dead silence. From there we listened to some master recordings that were done in house and watched a few tracks on a laser disk. 
I was blown away, it was my introduction to true high end audio and nothing that I have listened to since then has even come close.


----------



## Lumen

MrAcoustat said:


> *Revel Salon is a great speaker, these belong to my friend Gerard and they are fed by Classé mono blocks.*


Mine!



Almadacr said:


> The best speaker that i heard this year was the Alexia from Wilson Audio at the SSI in Montreal but it comes with a nice price tag at $48 000


My friend's!


----------



## richtx6

I have owned a pair of Martin Logan SL3's since 98 and think they are the best I have listened to. Before that I owned several sets of Dahlquist DQ 10's and loved them.


----------



## WAMozart

The best I've heard so far are a pair of Wilsons Alexia speakers. This was in a showroom, not in a home.

They also had a Alexandra XLS system with the Thor Hammer powered by 3 kilowatts of McIntosh tube amps. Unfortunately it was not on and would have taken some time to properly bring up and they were not going to do that for someone to listen to speaker system that only multi millionaires could afford which I am far from.

I believe its always good to listen to high quality speaker so that you know what a speaker should sound like because any speaker is a comprise especially with price. We have to pick the best compromise for us within our budget.

This place is amazing if you are ever in the San Diego area you should drop by. Their web site does not due them justice. I'd sent the link but as a new member I am not yet allowed to that . The store is Stereo Design.


----------



## wes

jb5200 said:


> Focal Grand Utopia - heard them 2 years ago at Axpona! The speakers and just the electronics to run them added to around a half a mil! But my jaw dropped even before I got into the room and when I heard the sound I immediately rushed in to see what it was!


Yes I heard these as well at a dealer


----------



## Talley

The best speakers in the world will sound like terrible in a bare room.

Decent speakers sound amazing in a treated room.

The end.


----------



## callas01

YG Acoustics Sonja 1.3


----------



## DqMcClain

This probably isn't what the OP meant, but:

Second place: the two-truck L-Acoustics K1 rig that I loaded into the MGM Grand Garden Arena for James Taylor and Carol King in '10... that was truly staggering. 16 vertical arrays, with 8 arrays of subs, above a circular stage for a concert in the round. 

A very close third was the Nexo/Yamaha rig that we demo'd for Blue Man at Monte Carlo before Jabbawockeez moved out in 2011. It showed up in the front 1/3 of a 26' box truck, and took us all of 2 hours to set. 2 vertical curved arrays of 10 boxes each (hanging), two floor-standing stacks of 4 3x18" cardioid subs, and about 8 bookshelf-sized front fills. The president of the casino called down and told us his desk was vibrating... on the third floor of the southeast wing of the tower... which is not attached to the theater except through the foundation. And the whole rig was on 1 30A 110v circuit. Unbelievable power, and shockingly clear considering how fast (and sloppy) we set it up. 

But the best... the rig that would have been responsible for my hearing loss if I hadn't worn earplugs all the time: Blue Man Group, Live at the Venetian... DB Audiotechnic. Truly a beautiful monster. Sleek, black, smooth, and devastatingly loud. The subs would peak at around 132dB during Endless Column/KLF (Last Train to Trancentral), and you could feel it in all the right places. I heard the L-Acoustics and Nexo rigs one time each and they left a big impression... but the DB Audiotechnic beast was part of my life for literally thousands of shows. Expertly tuned, and blasting out the sound of a one-of-a-kind band. Magic in its purest form. 

As for what the OP really meant... I can't say I've heard anything in the home arena that stacks up against the pedigree mentioned in the history of his thread.


----------



## admranger

Well, I have a new 'best' courtesy of The Sound Environmentin Omaha, Nebraska. I had to kill some time before my wife arrived on a later flight so I headed to this wonderful audio store.

In their "big room" they had some Rockport Technologies Altairs being driven by a D'Agostino preamp and power amp, Transparent cables (humongous things), and a dCS Rossini DAC. I was also able to listen to them via a TechDAS Air Force Turntable. 

One track they played was a live performance of 'Goodbye Yellow Brick Road' by Sara Bareilles. It was astonishing how these 500+ lb (each) speakers could simply vanish and the performer appear to be playing and singing right in front of me. I've heard good stuff before (full Luxman class A gear, Vivid speakers, etc.), but this was over the top in transparency, definition, clarity, and listen-ability. Simply stunning stuff. 

If you're in the Omaha area, I highly recommend stopping by and saying 'hi' to their fine staff and auditioning some products. I officially have a new 'if I were to win the lottery' system.


----------



## chashint

Talley said:


> The best speakers in the world will sound like terrible in a bare room.
> Decent speakers sound amazing in a treated room.
> The end.


Keeping the room as a constant, the best speakers in the world will still sound better than 'decent' speakers.


----------



## secretplayer

secretplayer said:


> Loaded question.
> 
> If its for Audio, it matters. If its for digital domain video, not so much.
> 
> Experience with live instruments being played (not necessarily amplified instruments) helps a little. May be a little easier with video (what DOES a train running into a bus sound like?). Most entertaining works there.
> 
> I guess it comes down to your taste and what you like - or have come to believe is most acceptable.
> 
> Best extremes I've heard and liked for obviously VERY different reasons are Quad Electrostatics on one end and Khorns on the other (Audio).
> 
> Most of all the rest fall towards the middle if made before MP3 algorithms.
> 
> Best compromise I have heard between the Quads and Khorns are VMPS IIa/r circa 1987 (like a Border Collie / Mastiff mix kinda). Got the VMPS's now but am thinking of going back to horns, maybe.
> 
> Older stuff IS better for Audio. I remain hopeful.
> 
> Video - anything that is dynamic, images, and has a KA sub.
> 
> Then again that's just my opinion and I could be wrong
> 
> KIA


----------



## secretplayer

GEES!

It is now 11 years + and things are not a LOT different (or better?).

Old link (above) brought me back here.

STILL have the VMPSs ... I do like the newer / better DACs now ... NEED to find correctly recorded music w/o compression, etal.

Class A amps still sounds the best (if you can find them new).

Tubes? Still sounds good (with the 'fur').

WHAT (really) has changed materially outside of listening judgement and continued Volume Wars in these 11 years?

Maybe the better DACs?

Speakers?


SP


----------



## Oleson M.D.

secretplayer said:


> GEES!
> 
> It is now 11 years + and things are not a LOT different (or better?).
> 
> Old link (above) brought me back here.
> 
> STILL have the VMPSs ... I do like the newer / better DACs now ... NEED to find correctly recorded music w/o compression, etal.
> 
> Class A amps still sounds the best (if you can find them new).
> 
> Tubes? Still sounds good (with the 'fur').
> 
> WHAT (really) has changed materially outside of listening judgement and continued Volume Wars in these 11 years?
> 
> Maybe the better DACs?
> 
> Speakers?
> 
> 
> SP


My 16 year old Samsung SACD disc player (DVD-HD841) has the same DAC as my much newer (2017) Panasonic, and Sony (2019).

I just sold all of my VMPS speakers. A pair of Mini Tower II A’s, and a gorgeous pair (piano black gloss) of RM2’s. These served me well...until I bought Klipsch.

My new RF-7III’s are far more detailed, with better audiophile bass extension than my former speakers. The closest thing to attending a live concert performance. Crystal clear mids and upper octaves. Female voices really shine. Piano, strings, horns, simply stunning.

Am I happy with my 7’s? Is the Pope Catholic?


----------

